# WHAT Are Your Favorite Spaceships from Movies And Television?



## BAYLOR

Which ships from which films and tv series are your favorites?


----------



## AnyaKimlin

Well I think I have to go back to childhood - Mr Spoon's rocket rates highly followed by the ship in Ulysses 31.


----------



## Michael Colton

I will fully admit that this is nearly all based on nostalgia and warm fuzzies:


----------



## reiver33

The Imperial Star Destroyer in the opening of the original Star Wars blew me away as an impressionable teenager. However I really like the brute-force engineering of the Earth Alliance destroyers in Babylon-5.


----------



## Droflet

Enterprise NCC 1701A. To this day the most innovative design for a star-ship. IMHO.


----------



## Bick

This:


----------



## Cat's Cradle

In my humble opinion, there is no contest for the best spaceship ever shown on tv or in a film...it's the Shadow Vessel from Babylon 5...if you haven't seen one, please look for a few images. I think both for originality of design (these are so innovative, and just d*mn spooky), and for their importance to, and impact on, the context of the show, nothing compares.

The spaceship from the film _Earth vs. the Flying Saucers _is amazing...a Ray Harryhausen creation. A great classic saucer.

And finally, the original Enterprise...from the first S.T.. I'll admit it's not the greatest ship design ever, but I remember when the show aired in the 60s, and the *WOW* factor was significant...I had never seen a spaceship that looked like this before (at the time they were usually saucers, or rocket-y in appearance; maybe this was a little of both?).

ps--Bick's choice is very nice, too!


----------



## Michael Colton

I have been thinking about this thread since my post and what I would pick if I were to try to leave nostalgia out of it. I think it would be the the USS Sulaco:



Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## Rodders

Ha, there are so many; 

Well, i have a Millennium Falcon collection focus, so she's right up there.  

The USS Enterprise in all of her incarnations, but especially the A and E.

I agree with Cats Cradle, the Shadow ships from Babylon 5 were an incredible design. I also found the White Star ship particularly beautiful. 

I always had a soft spot for the Star Fighters from the 80s Buck Rogers TV Series. Very sleek and i think they still hold up well.


----------



## HareBrain

Cat's Cradle said:


> In my humble opinion, there is no contest for the best spaceship ever shown on tv or in a film



Quite right.



> ...it's the Shadow Vessel from Babylon 5



Oh, and you were doing so well!

No, it's Commander Makara's "catfish in space" cruiser from Starfleet:


----------



## Cat's Cradle

HareBrain said:


> No, it's Commander Makara's "catfish in space" cruiser from Starfleet



No, HB, no! The Shadow Vessel would sting that giant fishy and leave it drifting helplessly in space!  (That is a terrific ship, though...I'll give you that!)

And also...*Oh God*! I had that album back in the day! I was (still am) a massive Brian May fan, and just had to own it. The guitar work of course was pretty cool, but the music itself, not so much!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The Liberator. That is all...


----------



## JunkMonkey

I prefer my spaceships to look like real working environments not just a lot of brightly-lit, stupidly-wide corridors and acting areas for the cast to perform in.  (Every and any iteration of the_ Enterprise_ and anything with ventilation ducts big enough to crawl down are just that.  So are the White Stars and most of the rest of Babylon 5 for that matter - though at least Bab 5 had a maintenance squad to make just off-screen sparks every other episode - what _did_ they find to weld all the time?

The *Eagles* from _Space 1999_.  Had a weird combination of sleek aerodynamic cockpit and utilitarian girderwork that made them seem credible somehow.  Cheap and easy to make too.  They must have knocked them up by the dozen given the number that seem to get  exploded or lost every week.

*Firefly* - of course.  Now there's a ship that looked lived in.  I saw an episode of _Enterprise _the other week in which our heroes encountered a slowboat - a cargo ship with a generations of family living on board - and the ship looked like any other corridor with doors.  No attempt to make the thing look like people _actually lived in it_.  Just a couple of shots of kids playing hide and seek.  Firefly's set designers/dressers did a hell of a job.

*Toybox* from Planetes - a real housebrick of a craft held together with spit and duct tape, and one of the few credible zero G realisations on TV - the 'Fishbones' from that show were nice too.
*
The Valley Forge* from Silent Running.

*The Galactica* (the 'new' one) - I've never liked the ubiquitous slidey doors that seem to come as Hollywood standard for all spaceships. The Galactica had door handles.

and just because utilitarianism isn't everything:
*
The United Planets Cruiser C-57D* from_ Forbidden Planet. _

*Ikari XB-1* - a spaceship so pointlessly huge it allowed one character to bring a piano on board as part of his personnel weight allowance.


----------



## Cat's Cradle

Great choices, JunkMonkey! Used to love Space 1999. And the Firefliy ships were amazing.

I really liked the interplanetary ship in _2001: A Space Odyssey_, too.


----------



## Talysia

My favourite would have to be the *Bebop*, from the anime _Cowboy Bebop_.  The flagship *Brunhild* from _Legend of the Galactic Heroes_ would be a close second, though.


----------



## Zoe Mackay

So, here are my requirements:

*Whooshy*
*Unnecessary wingy bits*
*No girders (see 1) (though the Eagles are not too bad)*
I am reminded of someone's quote about cinema spaceships - prior to 2001, all spaceships were like cigars. Post 2001, all spaceships were about three hundred times bigger than they actually needed to be.

Anyway, that said, here is my candidate:





*
*


----------



## Rodders

Ohh, great call with the Eagles and Valley Forge.

The Discovery and Leanov from 2001 and 2010 (and latterly the Omega Destroyers from Babylon 5) were all of nice design.


----------



## reiver33

Oh, oh, I forgot _this_ one...


----------



## JunkMonkey

Robert Mackay said:


> I am reminded of someone's quote about cinema spaceships - prior to 2001, all spaceships were like cigars.



A notable exception being the the ship in _Project Moonbase _(1958) which looked like a pile of tin cans strapped together.

Jump to the 29:11 mark for takeoff -  and the 35:30 for the landing


----------



## Michael Colton

Also, if this thread included video games we could have a much wider discussion.


----------



## HareBrain

Michael Colton said:


> Also, if this thread included video games we could have a much wider discussion.




Ah, yes ...


----------



## Michael Colton

HareBrain said:


> Ah, yes ...



Very nice. I will refrain from responding in kind since I am guessing the OP avoided video game ships intentionally. It would probably detach the conversation from a significant segment of participants.


----------



## Juliana

When I was a kid, I absolutely adored the Star Wars X-wings. Small and scrappy!

When I watched Guardians of the Galaxy this summer, I was blown away by the Nova Corps ships. So pretty, so shiny, want. And when they all linked up to form the 



Spoiler



defense net


, aww, love!


----------



## Venusian Broon

+1 for the Eagle's from Space 1999 - I had a good metal cast (Dinky?) one and one of the messed up "alien copy" one from Airfix (can't find a picture of them as I can't remember what they were called...). 

Also, although they probably weren't spacecraft (I think they parked in the flying aircraft carrier and were just planes more or less that flew in the atmosphere),

the Angel Interceptors from Captain Scarlet:






Airfix did copies of them too, I seem to remember.


----------



## BAYLOR

Michael Colton said:


> Also, if this thread included video games we could have a much wider discussion.



Okay then let's include ships in video games.


----------



## BAYLOR

Venusian Broon said:


> +1 for the Eagle's from Space 1999 - I had a good metal cast (Dinky?) one and one of the messed up "alien copy" one from Airfix (can't find a picture of them as I can't remember what they were called...).
> 
> Also, although they probably weren't spacecraft (I think they parked in the flying aircraft carrier and were just planes more or less that flew in the atmosphere),
> 
> the Angel Interceptors from Captain Scarlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airfix did copies of them too, I seem to remember.




Classic   Stuff      Fireball, StingRay, Thunderbirds, Captain Scarlet, UFO, Space 1999. They came up with some of the coolest most forward looking spaceships of all time.


----------



## Ursa major

Not quite my first spaceship -- I saw it after Fireball XL5 -- but I have a soft spot for the Galaspheres (Galasphere 347**, to be specific).


** - Although for decades before I looked it up online, I remembered it as the Galasphere 357.


----------



## Vince W

Oooh. So many:

The TARDIS, all incarnations.





Red Dwarf





The Yamato





Klingon K'Tinga





plus most of the ones already mentioned.


I have to add the Starship Dimensions website. A great site dedicated to our favourite ships.


----------



## BAYLOR

Space Battleship *Yamato , * oh yes 

also fom the Star Blazer universe ,  *Andromeda .*


----------



## Rafellin

The Liberator from Blake's 7. Definitively.

I would love to see a modern, faithful CGI render of the Liberator.

But I feel that a remake, unless done extremely carefully, would be a disaster (especially if it drew on the later series).


----------



## Bick

I'd like to agree with Valley Forge too, as I love the movie, but its actually a bit of a rubbish ship I think.  The Nostromo was pretty good.  I liked how it was all industrial and not remotely ship-shape (in a literal way):


----------



## BAYLOR

Rafellin said:


> The Liberator from Blake's 7. Definitively.
> 
> I would love to see a modern, faithful CGI render of the Liberator.
> 
> But I feel that a remake, unless done extremely carefully, would be a disaster (especially if it drew on the later series).



The Drazi Ships in Babylon 5 were a homage to the Liberator .


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Rafellin said:


> The Liberator from Blake's 7. Definitively.
> 
> I would love to see a modern, faithful CGI render of the Liberator.
> 
> But I feel that a remake, unless done extremely carefully, would be a disaster (especially if it drew on the later series).



I love the later series, but that's cos I always found Blake hard to take. But then there's be no liberator.  (i used to have a toy one, I still want it back.) and Slave just won't do...

The proposed remake sounds dire. Paul Darrow walked out; that's enough for me.


----------



## Chris Guillory

The YF-19 and 21 from Macross Plus (most Valkyries for that matter).  When I was younger, I loved the Alliance fighters from Enemy Mine.  Although, I just looked it up, and they have aged a bit .  Does Gundam count?  I feel like I may skating on a thin line of the definition of "ship".


----------



## JunkMonkey

springs said:


> I love the later series, but that's cos I always found Blake hard to take. But then there's be no liberator.  (i used to have a toy one, I still want it back.) and Slave just won't do...
> 
> The proposed remake sounds dire. Paul Darrow walked out; that's enough for me.



Don't want to divert the thread but what *is* the fascination of _Blake's 7_?  I was in my teens when it first aired.  I remember watching it.  I've been sharing chunks of my SFish childhood with my kids (aged 12, 10, and 5)  Though they like early Doctor Who ("even some of the black and white ones!") Love the 1966_ Batman_ and think_ Jason of Star Command_ is a hilarious hoot (which it is)  they were distinctly unimpressed by _Blakes 7 _ and as I watched it with them so was I.  It's not very good.


----------



## reiver33

Thread derailment!

The appeal of Blake's & wasn't the look (cheap & tacky) but the characterisation - this was probably the first SF series where the 'good guys' were (apart from Blake himself) anything but. It probably explains why I enjoyed Firefly so much.

Thread back on track.


----------



## BAYLOR

reiver33 said:


> Thread derailment!
> 
> The appeal of Blake's & wasn't the look (cheap & tacky) but the characterisation - this was probably the first SF series where the 'good guys' were (apart from Blake himself) anything but. It probably explains why I enjoyed Firefly so much.
> 
> Thread back on track.




off topic for for a second, Blake 7 is classic stuff.   

Back on Topic The Liberator is truly awesome ship !


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Exactly what Reiver said. My kids adore it; my 9 yo puts it on all the time. 

So, given B7 is a triumph of imagination over special effects (maybe....) what makes a spaceship good? Design, effects, personality?


----------



## Cat's Cradle

I looked back on my list of spaceship-favorites, and I see it's different for each one, springs. With my fave, the Shadow Vessel from B5, it's a truly visceral effect that the ship has on me...it's sooo creepy, and scary. It looks like a hyperdrive death spider, if you will..it just spooks me; and I've never seen a ship design that so reflects who the aliens are, for purposes of plot and characterization. The ship itself seems a character in the show, and its effect, for me, enhances the effectiveness of the storytelling.

With the Enterprise, as originally presented in the first series, once you know that the crew and ship are on a "... five-year mission: to explore strange new worlds...", this just becomes the perfect trekking vehicle. I see that ship, and I think of foreign adventure, and wonder. So I guess with this ship, it's not necessarily the visceral feeling the spaceship itself gives me, but rather that it is the ship of folks whose journeying brings me wonder.

And with the _Earth vs Flying Saucers_ spaceship, well, doesn't every kid dream of a flying saucer landing here from an alien world?    I must have seen this film on television in the mid 60s, and the term 'flying saucer' was by then commonly bandied about in the media, and by regular folks. This spaceship (and its wonderful robot) seemed the perfect example of a flying saucer to me then...and now!   So I guess with this ship, it's an assocition with childhood discovery, imagination, and wonder. CC


----------



## Rodders

If we're including computer games, i'd like to put in a vote for the Ebon Hawk from Knights of the Old Republic.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Rodders said:


> If we're including computer games, i'd like to put in a vote for the Ebon Hawk from Knights of the Old Republic.



Rodders! How can you!  

Actually, seeing Rodders, does of course make me have to say the Millenium Falcon. So iconic. 

Cc all good points. I liked ships with some character, I think.


----------



## WinterLight

A while ago I noticed a significance with the letter 'N' when naming ships - Notions of a secret behind this mysterious and powerful character filling my mind and triggering my conspiracy alarms...

I have since left behind this whimsical Nonsense but I have three favourites to list (albeit with a loose interpretation of the term 'spaceship' - whoops!).

*Nostromo* - the steadfast stalwart, comfortable in its own company but ever proud and protective of its crew and cargo. 
*Nebuchadnezzar* - the agile new-age warrior, fighting for hope amongst the ashes of humanity.
*Nautilus* - the spiritual companion of its formidable captain, ever trusting and willing to follow him to the unchartered depths.


----------



## J-Sun

Michael Colton said:


> I have been thinking about this thread since my post and what I would pick if I were to try to leave nostalgia out of it. I think it would be the the USS Sulaco:



Many cool ships on this thread but I especially like that one a lot, too. I also like how it and the pulse rifles remind me of each other.





(Or maybe that's just me.)

Saw some BSG stuff, but no shoutout for the original Raider:





Also like the S:AAB Hammerheads:





It is hard to divide up nostalgia and simple associations and all the other factors that go into it. I mean, basically, which ship, no matter how ugly, can get me comfortably from the Andromeda galaxy and back in a day and can't be blown up by anything between here and there - that's my favorite ship. But the small gunships above are pretty kickin'.


----------



## BAYLOR

Rodders said:


> If we're including computer games, i'd like to put in a vote for the Ebon Hawk from Knights of the Old Republic.



Definitely.


----------



## Michael Colton

If we are going to open this up to video games, that is an immediate answer for me. The Gallente Nyx mothership from EVE Online (and just in general, the sheer number and variety of ships in EVE means that my top ten list would come from that game):



Spoiler


----------



## BAYLOR

Michael Colton said:


> If we are going to open this up to video games, that is an immediate answer for me. The Gallente Nyx mothership from EVE Online (and just in general, the sheer number and variety of ships in EVE means that my top ten list would come from that game):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




A really cool space ship !


----------



## AnyaKimlin

*
The Odyssey *is still my favourite.  It is the first one I clearly remember watching.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Hotblack Desiato's stunt ship from HHGTTG; totally frictionless and totally black.


----------



## Phyrebrat

My all-time favourite is





 and I was a bit let down when, after all his tampering with the SEs, GL did not include more of this.

My second favourite(s) are the three road UFOs from CE3K - I have a great magazine from 1977 which has the models of this, the electric razor, and clamshell UFOs.









A ship... a living ship - she was beautiful.









Pre-_Star Wars_ - This one I loved as a child but it also scared me for some reason: The Cygnus.









And finally, although I'm not a big Trek fan, I loved the design of the _Defiant_





Not going to get into video game ships for the reasons stated by others.

pH


----------



## Venusian Broon

I think I'd really like a dropship from Aliens.






Not only an express elevator to hell, but you get a car thrown in for free. 

You'd make a great impression using that when you go to get bread and milk from Tescos.


----------



## Ursa major

Just keep away from the eggs....


----------



## Foxbat

Chalk up another vote for The Liberator from me.


----------



## Venusian Broon

Ursa major said:


> Just keep away from the eggs....



...and in noisy retail space no one will hear you, only in the freezer aisle may you find ice cream. 




I'll get my coat.


----------



## Foxbat

Venusian Broon said:


> I'll get my coat.


That'll be the one on the shoogly peg


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Dark Star
Silent Running
Liberator


----------



## Rodders

So many cool ships.  

what is it about these ships that makes them your favourite? 

I love the Millennium Falcon because of my collection. I couldn't resist the master Replicas model (at great expense). My Star Wars collection was getting out of hand and i decided to "Focus Collect" on the Falcon as i could never resist her. I have also liked  the idea of my transport being my home. If i were honest though, i prefer the Ebon Hawk for looks. Perhaps it's the central cockpit. 

The Thunderfighters from Buck Rogers always looked beautiful and they still hold up with modern designs in my opinion. I just think it's one of the best designed star fighters in SF. I never liked the name for them though. 

The Whitestar Ships are just beautiful and the colours look awesome. 

In opposition, the Shadow Ships are purely menacing and have so much power. There's also that psychic shriek to consider.  Ughh, hey always sent a shiver down my spine. However, i did love the way they "danced' in before or after combat.


----------



## Ursa major

Rodders said:


> what is it about these ships that makes them your favourite?


The thing about the Galasphere -- here's a recent animation:






-- was that it was different: not a saucer and not "rocket-shaped".

But don't ask me how it stayed upright when it was on the ground....


----------



## Jo Zebedee

The liberator - the grace of movement, Zen. It was designed by the writers rather than the techies, apparently, which wasn't popular with the tech-guys, mainly because it lacked authenticity. Which was why it was so beautiful - it was about looks not functionality. Always a space-opera chick, me.


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Ursa major said:


> But don't ask me how it stayed upright when it was on the ground....


Probably gyroscopes


----------



## JunkMonkey

Phyrebrat said:


> A ship... a living ship - she was beautiful.



Oh yes!  Stupid of me to have included her in my faves.  Any spaceship that can get pregnant, need a symbiotic pilot, and have a very lived-in look about her must be high on anyone's list.


----------



## Phyrebrat

Sorry for the double-pics-post guys. When I previewed my post only the _Defiant_ and B-wings showed. I went to edit mode and added the others (having found new pictures as I'd closed the browser tabs) and now see there are doubles. Also, apologies for the size of the _Cygnus_ one.

pH


----------



## Rodders

Standing with Junk Monkey. 

Maya was beautiful, though.


----------



## Perpetual Man

As they have been mentioned but no pictures have been up... one Liberator (Blake's 7) and, well....


----------



## Mirannan

I rather like the spaceship from "Flight of the Navigator".


----------



## JunkMonkey

Rodders said:


> Standing with Junk Monkey.
> 
> Maya was beautiful, though.




Except I missed a crucial 'not' out of my post.  D'oh!


----------



## Rodders

Having just got back from seeing Guardians Of The Galaxy I have to say that the Milano was a nice looking ship. Colourful, pretty even. She's not my number one favourite, but she's different.


----------



## BAYLOR

I did like the Draconian battle cruiser in Buck Rogers.


----------



## Grimward

As a really YOUNG kid, I sat mesmerized in front of the Thunderbirds, and liked ALL of their ships because of the intricate workings and mechanical detail in every launch...

...and while I'll always have a soft spot in my heart for the Millenium Falcon, it's pretty hard to beat re-entry in a Classic 'Vette.


----------



## Ursa major

My favourite was Thunderbird 2: less glamorous than 1 and 3, but usually the one that got the job done.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Grimward said:


> As a really YOUNG kid, I sat mesmerized in front of the Thunderbirds, and liked ALL of their ships because of the intricate workings and mechanical detail in every launch...
> 
> ...and while I'll always have a soft spot in my heart for the Millenium Falcon, it's pretty hard to beat re-entry in a Classic 'Vette.



They can still exercise a fascination.  My son, aged 5, loves Thunderbirds and my 12 year old has a serious girl crush on Fab 1.


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Fireball XL5, Supercar and Stingray!
I guess I'm old.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Ray McCarthy said:


> Fireball XL5, Supercar and Stingray!
> I guess I'm old.



Stingray wasn't a spaceship!


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Only Thunderbird 3 was a spaceship.  Thunderbird 5 the space station. Though the "boys" were all named after Mercury space program real astronauts.  Supercar wasn't a spaceship either. Fireball XL5 was. To be honest it's so long ago I only remember the launch of Fireball XL5 (on a rail/ramp I think) and possibly a vaguer memory of Supercar.

Great adventures though.

[edit: official Gerry Anderson site Fireball XL5 footage]


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> Stingray wasn't a spaceship!



True, but that submarine still looks pretty cool.


----------



## AnyaKimlin

If we're allowed cool things that aren't exactly spaceships when you first brought it up I kept thinking of the golden condor in Mysterious Cities of Gold but it's more akin to an aeroplane.  They've been making a new series but I've only managed to see one or two episodes:


----------



## JunkMonkey

Ray McCarthy said:


> [edit: official Gerry Anderson site Fireball XL5 footage]



I loved the shadow of the smoke on the cyclorama starting at the 45 second mark.  Another for the collection.  (My favourite is the shadows of the crater wall being cast on the sky in _Mission Stardust_ - if you squint and use your imagination you can just about make it out towards the end of this crappy Youtube version:





It's the best bit of the whole sorry mess of a film - probably the only movie to feature a scene where a spaceship is captured by nurses with machine guns:




The unspecial effects included scratching raygun blasts into the emulsion of the film with a butterknife.





(which is all getting seriously OT - my apologies)


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> I loved the shadow of the smoke on the cyclorama starting at the 45 second mark.  Another for the collection.  (My favourite is the shadows of the crater wall being cast on the sky in _Mission Stardust_ - if you squint and use your imagination you can just about make it out in this crappy Youtube version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the best bit of the whole sorry mess of a film probably the only film to feature a scene where a spaceship is captured by nurses with machine guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the unspecial effects included scratching raygun blasts into the emulsion of the film with a butterknife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (which is all getting seriously OT - my apologies)




 I remember this piece of Cinema


----------



## Ray McCarthy

This is good fun
http://www.scifiairshow.com/index.html

This is confusing
http://www.scifiairshow.com/ships-eagle4.html


----------



## Mouse

I was going to say Mr Spoon's ship!

Moya. Serenity. Starbug. Thunderbird 5.


----------



## Hermit the frog

I think Fireball XL5 was the first thing I saw on a black and white TV back in Victorian times (feels that long ago). What I would like to see is a group of Rapid Offense Units leaving a General Systems Vehicle and taking on some worthy opponents. And let one of them be 'Attitude Adjuster', suck a cool name.


----------



## SloppyJoe

StarBug


----------



## AnyaKimlin




----------



## BAYLOR

SloppyJoe said:


> StarBugView attachment 22001



I loved that ship.  It was a bad ship but it really cool bad ship.


----------



## BAYLOR

The Super Swift from *Space 1999*.


----------



## Dinosaur

Babylon 5 Starfury with the Warlock a close second. Not that the giant squid look of Vorlon ships doesn't have a certain appeal.


----------



## Ice fyre

I loved the Eagles from Space 1999 as well. But I loved the Narn ships, very angular yet somehow majestic. The Earthforce ships always felt a bit jury rigged by comparison.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Trojan* on Red Dwarf. What a cool looking spaceship , I loved the bridge setup too.


----------



## Harpo

I've searched every page, but can't find any mention yet of my fave.  The Heart Of Gold.


----------



## Ray McCarthy

@Harpo  Can you be more specific?


> _A Heart of Gold_, a 1915 American silent romantic drama short film
> _Neil Young: Heart of Gold_, a 2006 documentary and concert film by Jonathan Demme
> Heart of Gold International Short Film Festival, held annually in Gympie, Queensland, Australia
> "Heart of Gold" (_Firefly_), an episode of _Firefly_
> "Heart of Gold" (_Instant Star_), an episode of _Instant Star_
> _Hearts of Gold_, a BBC television series presented by Esther Rantzen
> *Literature*
> 
> _Heart of Gold_ (novel), a 2000 novel by Sharon Shinn
> _Heart of Gold_ (spaceship), a fictional spaceship in _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_
> _Heart of Gold_, a 1975 novel by Russell H. Greenan
> _Heart of Gold_, a 2007 novel by Michael Pryor
> *Music*
> 
> _Heart of Gold_ (album), a 1988 album by Sofia Rotaru
> "Heart of Gold" (Neil Young song)
> "Heart of Gold" (Force & Styles song)
> "Heart of Gold", a song by Ashlyne Huff
> "Heart of Gold", a song by James Blunt from _Some Kind of Trouble_
> "Heart of Gold", a song by Johnny Hates Jazz from _Turn Back the Clock_
> Heart of Gold Band, a band formed by former Grateful Dead members Keith and Donna Jean Godchaux
> Heart of Gold Records, an American record label


Isn't "_Heart of Gold_" also a phrase in a Fleetwood Mac song?


----------



## BAYLOR

Ray McCarthy said:


> Can you be more specific?
> 
> Isn't "_Heart of Gold_" also a phrase in a Fleetwood Mac song?




Not sure on Fleetwood Mac but It is the title of a Neil Young song.


----------



## Ray McCarthy

BAYLOR said:


> Not sure on Fleetwood Mac but It is the title of a Neil Young song.


Different song I think, I can't remember the Title.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Only one spaceship, though... From Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, complete with Improbabilty Drive. Mice one, Harpo....


----------



## BAYLOR

HareBrain said:


> Quite right.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you were doing so well!
> 
> No, it's Commander Makara's "catfish in space" cruiser from Starfleet:




What an awesome ship, Id love to see this one on the big screen.


----------



## Glitch

I have a fondness for the police cars in Space Precinct.

Want the creature comforts, go with a Galaxy class ship. As a home, Serenity from Firefly has a certain affinity for me.


----------



## BAYLOR

reiver33 said:


> Oh, oh, I forgot _this_ one...




Great ship and terrific and underrated movie. 

The ship drive system and it's hellish warp dimension reminds me of the set up they have in the Warhammer 40 K universe.


----------



## BAYLOR

The Death Star


----------



## spacepilotsshow

I've always loved the design of Darth Maul's "Sith Infiltrator"


----------



## BAYLOR

I liked the Super Star Destroyer in Return of the Jedi


----------



## spacepilotsshow

Yeah, and the unfinished Death Star is so well-designed. It definitely evokes the feeling of an evil wizard tower from a fantasy story of some kind


----------



## BAYLOR

The  Ambassador class Enterprise C


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Agamemnon*  from  Babylon 5


----------



## F.J. Hansen

FarScape: Moya
Babylon 5: White Star
Stargate: Asgard O'Neill-class
Star Trek: Excelsior-class
Star Wars: X-Wing Fighter
Other: Fireball XL-5

Moya tops all.


----------



## BAYLOR

The ship in the 1974 film *Dark Star*.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Star Trek the Motion Picture *.      Vejur still very impressive .


----------



## portman

Two for Me...

Red Dwarf - Flying trash can, certainly lived in with a seemingly endless supply of Curry and Beer!

HMS Camden Lock - It has a Yoga Room and a larger range of Bagette fillings... 

(oh and I lovethe Millenium Faclon too...)


----------



## Vince W

portman said:


> HMS Camden Lock - It has a Yoga Room and a larger range of Bagette fillings...



Good call. Hyperdrive is much underrated. Welcome to the Chrons.


----------



## portman

Thanks! Nice to be here!

Agreed, Hyperdrive was a very underated show that should be more widely known given the quality of the scripts and acting!


----------



## Rodders

Funnily enough, I watched this for the first time two weeks ago. I wasn't expecting much as I'd heard nothing but bad things about it but I'm glad to say that I was pleasantly surprised. You might even put me down for a level 7 marvel.


----------



## BAYLOR

portman said:


> Thanks! Nice to be here!
> 
> Agreed, Hyperdrive was a very underated show that should be more widely known given the quality of the scripts and acting!



The show is a bit of an acquired taste.


----------



## steelyglint

Leonov - 2010: Odyssey Two.

Though I do prefer the ships in Iain Banks novels, thus my ID.

.


----------



## BAYLOR

steelyglint said:


> Leonov - 2010: Odyssey Two.
> 
> Though I do prefer the ships in Iain Banks novels, thus my ID.
> 
> .




It looked a bit like the Agamemnon on B5 .


----------



## JunkMonkey

BAYLOR said:


> It looked a bit like the Agamemnon on B5 .



or vice versa.  _2010_ came out 10 years before _B5_


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> or vice versa.  _2010_ came out 10 years before _B5_




It wouldn't surprise me if it was the inspiration for Agamemnon.    In B5 the Drazi ships were a wonderful Homage to Blake 7's Liberator ship.


----------



## JunkMonkey

Damn!  I  now have the theme from _Blake's Seven_ going round in my head.... argh!


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> Damn!  I  now have the theme from _Blake's Seven_ going round in my head.... argh!



I thought they were rebooting that series.


----------



## Anne Spackman

The Millennium Falcon that I liked in early childhood.


----------



## HanaBi

The Martian warships from The War of the Worlds, the Nostromo from Alien. And as for TV, I would go for Moya from Farscape.


----------



## BAYLOR

HanaBi said:


> The Martian warships from The War of the Worlds, the Nostromo from Alien. And as for TV, I would go for Moya from Farscape.



Indeed.


----------



## BAYLOR

The Space ship in the film *When Worlds Collide *.


----------



## cyberpunkdreams

I reckon most of my favourites are from books and games. But from films and TV - I'd say Moya from Farscape.

Edit: totally forgot the Bebop from Cowboy Bebop! Awesome ship. But not Moya.


----------



## cyberpunkdreams

F.J. Hansen said:


> FarScape: Moya
> Babylon 5: White Star
> Stargate: Asgard O'Neill-class
> Star Trek: Excelsior-class
> Star Wars: X-Wing Fighter
> Other: Fireball XL-5
> 
> Moya tops all.



Very glad to see someone else loving Moya!


----------



## Vaz

My absolute favourite even though you never got to see it fly was the abandoned Space Jockey ship in *Alien.*

That was one beautiful but terrifying spaceship


----------



## BAYLOR

Vaz said:


> My absolute favourite even though you never got to see it fly was the abandoned Space Jockey ship in *Alien.*
> 
> That was one beautiful but terrifying spaceship




 Absolutely agree with this.


----------



## Vaz

Yeah that ship was just so ominous but gloriously beautiful.

As John Hurt quickly discovered


----------



## BAYLOR

Vaz said:


> Yeah that ship was just so ominous but gloriously beautiful.
> 
> As John Hurt quickly discovered




As did the colonists too in the James Cameron's  sequel Aliens


----------



## Vaz

Yeah although I don't care for Aliens I really love that scene where the father returns to the vehicle with the facehugger giving him a big sloppy kiss... Newt's scream is terrifying


----------



## mosaix

*Star Bug* and *Red Dwarf* for me. Just because of the immense fun that took place within their hulls.


----------



## Vaz

Love *Red Dwarf. Kryten* really gives me the giggles


----------



## mosaix

Vaz said:


> Love *Red Dwarf. Kryten* really gives me the giggles



My favourite character.


----------



## BAYLOR

The bounty hunter spaceship in* Killjoys *


----------



## EJ Heijnis

I remember the first time I saw the Borg cube in the ST:TNG episode "Q Who?" First encounter with the Borg, and that thing was terrifying. But my favorite is the Defiant, the ship they built to fight the Borg.


----------



## Vladd67

Even though it was impractical as a defence system I will always have a soft spot for the SHADO interceptor



 
The actual UFO was ok


 
But my favourite part I am afraid was the uniforms, especially on Skydiver


----------



## BAYLOR

*UFO* and *Space 1999* had some the coolest ships on tv.


----------



## Droflet

Ah yes, the 'uniforms' on Skydiver. Hmm.


----------



## BAYLOR

The Draconian Battleship from*   Buck Rogers in the 25th Century .*


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Expanse* has some interesting space ships.


----------



## reiver33

Although you only see it (intact) briefly, the transport ship which crashes at the start of Pitch Black is a nice example of 'chunky functionality'.


----------



## SilentRoamer

Almost all of the ships I wanted to mention have been. So my preferences:

Star Trek: *V'ger *and the *Whale Probe* stand out for me.
Babylon 5: While the *Shadows *ships look sleek and cool some of the *First Species *have really cool ships.
Farscape: *Moya* rocks.

Ok so the one I haven't seen mentioned:

My favourite phallic shaped ship of destruction; *The Lexx*. This ship is awesome because it is sentient and when it gets hungry it blows up planets and east them - much to the disdain of the crew. Also it has really odd looking shower appendages.


----------



## BAYLOR

SilentRoamer said:


> Almost all of the ships I wanted to mention have been. So my preferences:
> 
> Star Trek: *V'ger *and the *Whale Probe* stand out for me.
> Babylon 5: While the *Shadows *ships look sleek and cool some of the *First Species *have really cool ships.
> Farscape: *Moya* rocks.
> 
> Ok so the one I haven't seen mentioned:
> 
> My favourite phallic shaped ship of destruction; *The Lexx*. This ship is awesome because it is sentient and when it gets hungry it blows up planets and east them - much to the disdain of the crew. Also it has really odd looking shower appendages.
> 
> View attachment 26542




Agreed.


----------



## Cathbad




----------



## Khuratokh

BAYLOR said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if it was the inspiration for Agamemnon.    In B5 the Drazi ships were a wonderful Homage to Blake 7's Liberator ship.


Stracynski has gone on record that with the Agamemnon this is indeed the case.


----------



## BAYLOR

The Super Star Destroyer in *Return of the Jedi .*


----------



## Vince W

Vogon Destructor from the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy television series.


----------



## BAYLOR

The Planet killer  in the star trek episode  *The Doomsday Machine.*


----------



## cyberpunkdreams

BAYLOR said:


> The Planet killer  in the star trek episode  *The Doomsday Machine.*



That thing really freaked me out as a kid.


----------



## Khuratokh

cyberpunkdreams said:


> That thing really freaked me out as a kid.


Was it the shell of pure neutronium that scared you?
Just kidding. I too had nightmares after cmdr. Decker's anguished stares, as he suicided down the maw of the planet killer. Much helped by music.


----------



## Khuratokh

the Omega from il etait un fois.. l'espace


----------



## Khuratokh

The Nautilus.


----------



## Ed Ryder

Anything Vorlon!


----------



## cyberpunkdreams

Has anyone mention the _Pride of Hiigara_?


----------



## BAYLOR

cyberpunkdreams said:


> Has anyone mention the _Pride of Hiigara_?



Really cool space ship


----------



## cyberpunkdreams

BAYLOR said:


> Really cool space ship



Aye, it's the mothership from Homeworld 2.


----------



## Khuratokh

cyberpunkdreams said:


> Aye, it's the mothership from Homeworld 2.


One of the few games that I keep coming back to. lot's of great mods too. I wish I was a better programmer so I could make my own mods. Instead of fiddling with the ship files.
From the same game:
The harbour ship of Bentus.


----------



## Khuratokh




----------



## BAYLOR

Khuratokh said:


> View attachment 28232



Impressive.


----------



## cyberpunkdreams

Khuratokh said:


> One of the few games that I keep coming back to. lot's of great mods too. I wish I was a better programmer so I could make my own mods. Instead of fiddling with the ship files.
> From the same game:
> The harbour ship of Bentus.



I used to play the Complex mod quite a bit. Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak is decent by the way (the new prequel). But this is probably getting into thread hijacking territory.


----------



## logan_run

The original enterprise


----------



## BAYLOR

logan_run said:


> The original enterprise



A Classic


----------



## Vladd67

logan_run said:


> The original enterprise


With respect this is the original


----------



## Mirannan

How about this one?


----------



## WaylanderToo

as much as I like loads of TV/film space-ships I probably prefer the old '60s/'70s spaceships on SF book covers

eg












although not a book cover still in that same vein...


----------



## WaylanderToo

and now prepare to hope you have a BIG screen... relative spaceship sizes 

http://orig03.deviantart.net/494a/f...fiction_spaceships_by_dirkloechel-d6lfgdf.jpg

http://orig00.deviantart.net/55c9/f...ize_comparison_chart_by_exelsior0-d8kzf7m.png


----------



## Khuratokh

Thanks for those. But now I can no longer follow this thread on my mobile device


----------



## Khuratokh

cyberpunkdreams said:


> I used to play the Complex mod quite a bit. Homeworld: Deserts of Kharak is decent by the way (the new prequel). But this is probably getting into thread hijacking territory.


Tried the Yaodu Mod?


----------



## WaylanderToo

Khuratokh said:


> Thanks for those. But now I can no longer follow this thread on my mobile device




I've asked the mods to un-embed (is that even a word? de-embed? Debed?) the images


----------



## Ursa major

Your wish is our command.


----------



## Vince W

WaylanderToo said:


> as much as I like loads of TV/film space-ships I probably prefer the old '60s/'70s spaceships on SF book covers
> 
> eg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although not a book cover still in that same vein...



Chris Foss is da man! I loved his work for the Jodorowsky Dune project and that Triton cover is miles ahead of this one:


----------



## WaylanderToo

Ursa major said:


> Your wish is our command.




thanks for that - I'd not really thought about how it might impact mobile devices etc


----------



## cyberpunkdreams

That's the cover of the copy of Triton I read. To be honest I thought the cover was a bit poor. Zero to do with the content of the book for a start!


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> Chris Foss is da man! I loved his work for the Jodorowsky Dune project and that Triton cover is miles ahead of this one:



I have that edition of Triton. Classic


----------



## BAYLOR

The ships in *The Expanse* are quite impressive.


----------



## 2DaveWixon

reiver33 said:


> The Imperial Star Destroyer in the opening of the original Star Wars blew me away as an impressionable teenager. However I really like the brute-force engineering of the Earth Alliance destroyers in Babylon-5.



I was high up in the very back of the theater for the Twin Cities premiere of the first STAR WARS movie, and from that vantage point, it seemed to me that the Imperial Star Destroyer was passing above me, close over my head -- it took my breath away, and I've never forgotten it! Possibly the single most iconic image in SF film...


----------



## 2DaveWixon

Please understand that I have no intention of disparaging the theme of this thread...I only want to comment that while I love and appreciate the work that many visual artists have created along this line (and which so many of you have reproduced here; my thanks for that!), I have to say that for me, science fiction lives in the images that formed in my head as/after I read words.
And from that point of view, I find that I am generally less intrigued by the shapes of ships as seen from outside, than with their interiors. Thus, I find C.J. Cherryh's Merchanter ships very interesting, and I spend time, every time I read or re-read one of those books, trying to visualize the ship involved. (For that matter, I would say the same thing about the various Stations featured in her books: the image in my head is bigger and better than anything that has made it into anyone's artwork.)

Dave Wixon


----------



## JunkMonkey

2DaveWixon said:


> I was high up in the very back of the theater for the Twin Cities premiere of the first STAR WARS movie, and from that vantage point, it seemed to me that the Imperial Star Destroyer was passing above me, close over my head -- it took my breath away, and I've never forgotten it! Possibly the single most iconic image in SF film...



pity the rest of the film wasn't any good


----------



## Mirannan

Just thought of another iconic ship, from a film that didn't get the attention it should have - because it premiered (at least in the UK) within a week of Star Wars. This one:

[GALLERY=media, 1823]Close Encounters city ship by Mirannan posted May 26, 2016 at 6:56 AM[/GALLERY]


----------



## cyberpunkdreams

2DaveWixon said:


> Please understand that I have no intention of disparaging the theme of this thread...I only want to comment that while I love and appreciate the work that many visual artists have created along this line (and which so many of you have reproduced here; my thanks for that!), I have to say that for me, science fiction lives in the images that formed in my head as/after I read words.
> And from that point of view, I find that I am generally less intrigued by the shapes of ships as seen from outside, than with their interiors. Thus, I find C.J. Cherryh's Merchanter ships very interesting, and I spend time, every time I read or re-read one of those books, trying to visualize the ship involved. (For that matter, I would say the same thing about the various Stations featured in her books: the image in my head is bigger and better than anything that has made it into anyone's artwork.)
> 
> Dave Wixon



Norway FTW


----------



## 2DaveWixon

JunkMonkey said:


> pity the rest of the film wasn't any good



In light of what filmed SF had been up to that time, it was magnificent!
Up until that first STAR WARS movie, I had eagerly sought out any kind of movie that appeared to be SF -- and always been disappointed. I was on the concomm for Minicon, and I recall how little our movie subcommittee had to choose from...


----------



## JunkMonkey

2DaveWixon said:


> In light of what filmed SF had been up to that time, it was magnificent!



Totally agree.  I was 16 when it first came out.  Knocked my socks off.  Still doesn't stop it from not really being all that good in hindsight. And it set the standard and thereby buggered up science fiction films for years, despite not actually being science fiction.


----------



## key13

always loved the MF from Star Wars, and the Ha'tak ships from Stargate SG1...only with a ships lounge at the top of the pyramid...


----------



## JunkMonkey

Damn! The 'MF'.  I thought you meant 'motherf*cker' for a moment.

The MFing MF is, I have just discovered, incredibly easy to draw.  Which is lucky 'cos I just had to draw it 4 times for this year's  Christmas/card comic.  (I'm planning ahead.)


----------



## BAYLOR

*Lost in Space*   The Jupiter 2


----------



## Cathbad

BAYLOR said:


> *Lost in Space*   The Jupiter 2



That one was cool.


----------



## Eni6ma

Jo Zebedee said:


> The Liberator. That is all...



The first one or second, I prefer the first ship!


----------



## Eni6ma

My current favorite ships are the Normandy (Mass Effect game), The Nesa Protector (Galaxy Quest movie), and from tv the Andromeda Ascendant


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Eni6ma said:


> The first one or second, I prefer the first ship!


I don't think there were two liberators, but could be wrong. There was a second ship, but it wasn't a liberator. (And yep, ship one was the cool one. Although Slave dying... Quiet sob.)


----------



## Eni6ma

My mistake, I  believe the 2nd ship was called Slave I think!


----------



## Droflet

And let's not forget this little beauty:


----------



## Cathbad

Meanest looking ship out thee, @Droflet !


----------



## David M. Kelly

Too many to mention - The Liberator, Slave, UFO Interceptors, USS Enterprise (esp. after the movie refit, but not the new Abrams version), Klingon Bird Of Prey, B5 Starfury, Gunstar, Cylon Raiders (new and old), the Orion shuttle (2001)...


----------



## Joe Grech

Serenity from firefly ranks highly. 

The enterprise (all versions) just because.

From books (i know i know). Meatfucker from the Culture.


----------



## David M. Kelly

Funny, I tend to find the "bad guy's" ships better/cooler/more interesting than the "good" ones. It probably "says something" about my psychology


----------



## Cathbad

David M. Kelly said:


> Funny, I tend to find the "bad guy's" ships better/cooler/more interesting than the "good" ones. It probably "says something" about my psychology



Or the psychology of the artists?


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> Or the psychology of the artists?



Sometimes the villains do have cooler looking spaceships.


----------



## reiver33

If only just for the sleekness...


----------



## David M. Kelly

I'd forgotten Dark Star, thanks for the reminder 

Doolittle: Hello, Bomb? Are you with me?
Bomb #20: Of course.
Doolittle: Are you willing to entertain a few concepts?
Bomb #20: I am always receptive to suggestions.


----------



## reiver33

Bombed-out in space with a spaced-out bomb....


----------



## BAYLOR

David M. Kelly said:


> I'd forgotten Dark Star, thanks for the reminder
> 
> Doolittle: Hello, Bomb? Are you with me?
> Bomb #20: Of course.
> Doolittle: Are you willing to entertain a few concepts?
> Bomb #20: I am always receptive to suggestions.



And the moral of that story,  When dealing with a self aware bomb, never teach it Philosophical  concepts .


----------



## 2DaveWixon

cyberpunkdreams said:


> That's the cover of the copy of Triton I read. To be honest I thought the cover was a bit poor. Zero to do with the content of the book for a start!



"Zero to do," indeed -- but then, it's pretty hard to do justice to a Delany book with a cover...


----------



## Rodders

Lucy from Killjoys just made my list. The Manta design is pretty cool.


----------



## cyberpunkdreams

2DaveWixon said:


> "Zero to do," indeed -- but then, it's pretty hard to do justice to a Delany book with a cover...



Quite. But a painting of the city in which most of it's set, or the Triton sky, or some such thing, would have looked just as fantastical and would have suited the book better.


----------



## BAYLOR

Rodders said:


> Lucy from Killjoys just made my list. The Manta design is pretty cool.



That ship is definitely cool.


----------



## ThomasG

Do Space Stations count as ships?  
If so, for me it's Space Station V in 2001: A Space Odyssey.  
I watched the movie when I was a young boy, 1970 maybe, and the whole concept of the space station at the time captured my imagination and probably played a big part in my interest in the sciences and science fiction.


----------



## BAYLOR

ThomasG said:


> Do Space Stations count as ships?
> If so, for me it's Space Station V in 2001: A Space Odyssey.
> I watched the movie when I was a young boy, 1970 maybe, and the whole concept of the space station at the time captured my imagination and probably played a big part in my interest in the sciences and science fiction.



By all means yes.


----------



## BAYLOR

The Mark 9 Hawk attack fighter from the Space 1999 episode *War Games*.


----------



## BAYLOR

The Klingon Super Dreadnought in DS9.


----------



## Cathbad

The ship in Predator 2.


----------



## Vince W

Wallace & Gromit's rocket from A Grand Day Out.


----------



## BAYLOR

The  retro  Space Ships in the 1980 Flash Gordon film .


----------



## WaylanderToo




----------



## Droflet

That looks like ... hmm, did you say Flash Gordon or Flesh Gordon?


----------



## Cathbad

Droflet said:


> That looks like ... hmm, did you say Flash Gordon or Flesh Gordon?



OML. I had the same thought!!


----------



## WaylanderToo

I did wonder if anyone would catch on


----------



## JunkMonkey

I actually quite like_ Flesh Gordon_ it is, in a very stupid way, very funny. The phrase "Another bout like that and I'll be ready for the old folks home..." is never far from my lips.


Flesh, a-ah, saviour of the universe
Flesh, a-ah, he'll save everyone of us
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
Flesh, a-ah, he's a miracle
Flesh, a-ah, king of the impossible

He's for everyone of us
Stand for everyone of us
He'll save with a mighty hand
Every man, every woman
Every child, with a mighty flash
Flesh, a-ah
Flesh, a-ah


----------



## BAYLOR

If I were I Flash Gordon, Id be looking the nearest exit.


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> The ship in Predator 2.
> 
> View attachment 31659



Absolutely


----------



## logan_run

The  eagle from space 1999


----------



## Carolyn Hill

Serenity from _Firefly_ and Moya from _Farscape._


----------



## BAYLOR

Droflet said:


> That looks like ... hmm, did you say Flash Gordon or Flesh Gordon?



It's too  bad they didn't just decide to do a real Flash Gordon film instead.


----------



## Paul_C




----------



## BAYLOR

Paul_C said:


>



Tin Man is definitely a cool ship.


----------



## HanaBi

I think the Star Destroyer, gets my revised vote these days!

It just screams presence and a "don't mess with me!" attitude. 

 And of course seeing my first Destroyer zooming "over my head" when I first watched Star Wars in 1977 as a teenager, totally blew me away!


----------



## BAYLOR

HanaBi said:


> I think the Star Destroyer, gets my revised vote these days!
> 
> It just screams presence and a "don't mess with me!" attitude.
> 
> And of course seeing my first Destroyer zooming "over my head" when I first watched Star Wars in 1977 as a teenager, totally blew me away!



Definitely cool.


----------



## The Great Snook

I don't know why, but I was always partial to the original "Battlestar Galactica"


----------



## TWErvin2

I would have to say the *White Star* Class from *Babylon 5.*


----------



## Cathbad

I'm in the vast minority.  I loathed *Babylon 5*.


----------



## TWErvin2

Cathbad said:


> I'm in the vast minority.  I loathed *Babylon 5*.



Not every show is for everyone. I didn't care for the new Battlestar Galactica. Maybe it was because I enjoyed the original, and was jaded with respect to a remake.


----------



## Cathbad

TWErvin2 said:


> Not every show is for everyone. I didn't care for the new Battlestar Galactica. Maybe it was because I enjoyed the original, and was jaded with respect to a remake.



Comparatively, the newer BG seemed boring.


----------



## Vince W

Cathbad said:


> I'm in the vast minority.  I loathed *Babylon 5*.



You aren't alone in that.


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> I'm in the vast minority.  I loathed *Babylon 5*.




Cathbad on this Thread hating Babylon 5 is heresy.

The sentence  for heresy is to be forced watch he complete Transformer movie Marathon


----------



## JunkMonkey

Cathbad said:


> I'm in the vast minority.  I loathed *Babylon 5*.



Well you're just wrong, aren't you?


----------



## Cathbad

BAYLOR said:


> Cathbad on this Thread hating Babylon 5 is heresy.
> 
> The sentence  for heresy is to be forced watch he complete Transformer movie Marathon



NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## HanaBi

Cathbad said:


> I'm in the vast minority.  I loathed *Babylon 5*.



I must confess to a similar apathy!

Tried to get through the first couple of seasons of B5, but found myself wanting to chew my leg off with some fava beans and a nice Chianti


----------



## Rodders

Cathbad said:


> I'm in the vast minority.  I loathed *Babylon 5*.



You are officially my new arch nemisis.


----------



## Cathbad

Rodders said:


> You are officially my new arch nemisis.



@BAYLOR , can you stay in front of me for a while?


----------



## HanaBi

*"War of the Worlds" (1953)*

I remember being extremely scared of this alien space craft invading planet Earth when I first watched this as a kid!

I think it was the long "neck" and eye, that spooked me out most. 

Very dated sfx, and you can't help but not miss the strings holding these ships up, but I still think they're a fabulous design concept for its time


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> @BAYLOR , can you stay in front of me for a while?



_Baylor is currently out of the country, please try again later. _


----------



## BAYLOR

The Great Snook said:


> I don't know why, but I was always partial to the original "Battlestar Galactica"



I liked the rebooted version of the Galactica and the Pegasus.


----------



## BAYLOR

HanaBi said:


> *"War of the Worlds" (1953)*
> 
> I remember being extremely scared of this alien space craft invading planet Earth when I first watched this as a kid!
> 
> I think it was the long "neck" and eye, that spooked me out most.
> 
> Very dated sfx, and you can't help but not miss the strings holding these ships up, but I still think they're a fabulous design concept for its time




Those ships still look pretty good.  I think they reused the models in Robinson Crusoe on Mars only they were white  and minus the the heat ray eye-stock. They reused some of the sound effects too. 

The martian war machines also put in appearance in the 1980's war of the World series in the premier episode.


----------



## Ronald T.

All versions of the Starship Enterprise.  And perhaps one of my favorites of all time is the gigantic mothership that slowly sails across the top of Devil's Tower in "Close Encounter's of the First Kind", and settles there, suspended in all its glory.  That scene always gives me cold chills.  I absolutely love it.


----------



## Peter V

I like Iain M Banks Culture ships... no idea what they really look like but they have some strong and very interesting personalities - not to mention extremely oddball names. I especially like those in Excession.


----------



## BionicGriff

USS Thunderchild:






Honorable Mention, the Defiant:


----------



## RX-79G

Is it really possible 221 responses contain this few Star Wars references, and not a single X-Wing? Are we all too cool for school?

The Millennium Falcon is the single greatest, most aesthetically pleasing and bad-ass spaceship of all time. Live with it. 


But here's another favorite:


----------



## HareBrain

Yay! Thirty-five(?) years on, I recognised it!


----------



## BionicGriff

RX-79G said:


> Is it really possible 221 responses contain this few Star Wars references, and not a single X-Wing?



I've always been partial to A-Wings myself.


----------



## Venusian Broon

RX-79G said:


> Is it really possible 221 responses contain this few Star Wars references, and not a single X-Wing? Are we all too cool for school?
> 
> The Millennium Falcon is the single greatest, most aesthetically pleasing and bad-ass spaceship of all time. Live with it.



X-wing is Luke's ship, Falcon is Han's. Hence, IMHO, this tarnishes the X-Wing 

Even as a 6 year old watching the original Star Wars in the waaay back in '77 I wanted to be Han. Who wanted to be goody-two-shoe's Luke?


----------



## Cathbad

I wanted to be Chewy...

But I turned into Jabba.


----------



## RX-79G

Venusian Broon said:


> X-wing is Luke's ship, Falcon is Han's. Hence, IMHO, this tarnishes the X-Wing
> 
> Even as a 6 year old watching the original Star Wars in the waaay back in '77 I wanted to be Han. Who wanted to be goody-two-shoe's Luke?


Who wants a starship with no bathroom? Han and Chewie have a mobile bachelors' pad.


----------



## HanaBi

The spacecraft that crash-landed in the original "Alien" film, has always unnerved me some particular reason - not least for the weird design and the spooky "Space Jockey" pilot inside.


----------



## BAYLOR

RX-79G said:


> Is it really possible 221 responses contain this few Star Wars references, and not a single X-Wing? Are we all too cool for school?
> 
> The Millennium Falcon is the single greatest, most aesthetically pleasing and bad-ass spaceship of all time. Live with it.
> 
> 
> But here's another favorite:




Cool stuff.


----------



## Tannin

No contest: my favourite spaceship was a submarine: Thunderbird 4.


----------



## reiver33

Superthunderstingcar!


----------



## BAYLOR

HanaBi said:


> The spacecraft that crash-landed in the original "Alien" film, has always unnerved me some particular reason - not least for the weird design and the spooky "Space Jockey" pilot inside.



The scene in that movie with the ships is one the best moments in cinema history. That ship is one the best and most original Alien spacecrafts of all . time  H. R. Geiger was a genius.


----------



## Khuratokh

BAYLOR said:


> H. R. Geiger was a genius.


An insane sex-obsessed drug-addled genius


----------



## reiver33

You say that like it's a bad thing...


----------



## reiver33




----------



## RX-79G

Did they make that out of left over Leonov images?


----------



## BAYLOR

RX-79G said:


> Did they make that out of left over Leonov images?



If I remember correctly, they had to recreate the Discovery for * 2010 A Space Odyssey* . Stanley Kubrick had the original destroyed because he didn't want to see it turning up in another science fiction movie.


----------



## Phyrebrat

Venusian Broon said:


> X-wing is Luke's ship, Falcon is Han's. Hence, IMHO, this tarnishes the X-Wing
> 
> Even as a 6 year old watching the original Star Wars in the waaay back in '77 I wanted to be Han. Who wanted to be goody-two-shoe's Luke?



I never got the Han-bug - or the Luke one, for that matter. SW was all about R2-D2 and _that's_ who I wanted to be.




HanaBi said:


> The spacecraft that crash-landed in the original "Alien" film, has always unnerved me some particular reason - not least for the weird design and the spooky "Space Jockey" pilot inside.



I think there is something Giger and Scott tapped into with that scene; I also get an evisceral, primeval response to the derelict and the space jockey. That scene is deeply sinister and suggestive - and wholly confusing (in a good way) - and I felt terribly disappointed at the handling and backstory it got in Prometheus.

Anyway, I reiterate:

B-wings
Moya
Close Encounters UFOs (road ones)
The Cygnus
The Defiant
& Loads of the prequel trilogy ships.

pH


----------



## Rodders

I'm becoming a bit of a fan of the Ghost from Star Wars Rebels.


----------



## Ronald T.

Ronald T. said:


> All versions of the Starship Enterprise.  And perhaps one of my favorites of all time is the gigantic mothership that slowly sails across the top of Devil's Tower in "Close Encounter's of the First Kind", and settles there, suspended in all its glory.  That scene always gives me cold chills.  I absolutely love it.



Quite embarrassing.  I just noticed I wrote "of the First Kind" in my earlier post, when it should've been "of the Third Kind".  Clearly, I must've have been smoking dope and skipping rope when I wrote this.  And the weird part is...I don't use drugs.  I guess it was just a brain fart.  I must admit that foolish mistakes such as this are well within the realm of my various talents.  Sorry!


----------



## psikeyhackr

Narn Heavy Cruiser: Babylon 5

I remember how weird I thought the Enterprise looked back in 1966.  Now the Star Trek designs look normal.  LOL

psik


----------



## HanaBi

I was watching "The 5th Element"  a few days ago, and had completely forgotten about this weird-looking spacecraft!


----------



## BAYLOR

HanaBi said:


> I was watching "The 5th Element"  a few days ago, and had completely forgotten about this weird-looking spacecraft!



They had some really cool spaceships in that film.


----------



## BAYLOR

psikeyhackr said:


> Narn Heavy Cruiser: Babylon 5
> 
> I remember how weird I thought the Enterprise looked back in 1966.  Now the Star Trek designs look normal.  LOL
> 
> psik




I always thought Babylon 5's ships looked a whole lot cooler.


----------



## EJ Heijnis

As far as Star Wars fighters go, there is no substitute for the X-Wing. That said, the first time I saw a B-Wing on the screen, I got as close to the TV as I could to see just how this awesome contraption was configured. I didn't get it straight in my head until I saw this image on a scale model box or promo art or some such:






Even the designer name sounds cool: Slayn & Korpil. Consider me slain.


----------



## BionicGriff

EJ Heijnis said:


> As far as Star Wars fighters go, there is no substitute for the X-Wing. That said, the first time I saw a B-Wing on the screen, I got as close to the TV as I could to see just how this awesome contraption was configured. I didn't get it straight in my head until I saw this image on a scale model box or promo art or some such:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the designer name sounds cool: Slayn & Korpil. Consider me slain.



Admittedly the B-Wing does look cool, that is a nice graphic too by the way, my only problem though is I tend to gravitate towards symmetry in spaceship design. I remember as a kid it always seemed so strange to me how the Millennium Falcon cockpit sits on the side.

Any ideas for a practical reason towards non symmetrical spaceship design? Or is it purely for aesthetics?

I've been thinking about this a bit since I originally posted this response and I've come up with a potential reason.

I think it's reasonable to assume that a spaceships center mass is most likely to be struck by enemy fire first, with that being the case setting the cockpit off to the side could improve survival chance for the pilot(s), assuming there are fail safes in place to protect against the vacuum of space, and hoping the the ship doesn't explode catastrophically. Maybe kind of a stretch, (I don't recall it ever saving anyone in Star Wars), but it's something.


----------



## EJ Heijnis

BionicGriff said:


> Admittedly the B-Wing does look cool, that is a nice graphic too by the way, my only problem though is I tend to gravitate towards symmetry in spaceship design. I remember as a kid it always seemed so strange to me how the Millennium Falcon cockpit sits on the side.
> 
> Any ideas for a practical reason towards non symmetrical spaceship design? Or is it purely for aesthetics?
> 
> I've been thinking about this a bit since I originally posted this response and I've come up with a potential reason.
> 
> I think it's reasonable to assume that a spaceships center mass is most likely to be struck by enemy fire first, with that being the case setting the cockpit off to the side could improve survival chance for the pilot(s), assuming there are fail safes in place to protect against the vacuum of space, and hoping the the ship doesn't explode catastrophically. Maybe kind of a stretch, (I don't recall it ever saving anyone in Star Wars), but it's something.



I kind of like the asymmetrical designs, precisely because I don't immediately see a reason for it. It makes me feel like there are some alien design influences at work, addressing issues with hyperspace dynamics I couldn't possibly know about.  I like your explanation, too. Speaking specifically of the B-Wing, the bulk of the spacecraft is supposed to rotate around the cockpit, apparently to reduce inertial forces affecting the pilot during maneuvers (I'm unconvinced this would make a meaningful difference.) It's not actually asymmetrical in shape, because when it unfolds its wings ("Lock S-Foils in attack position." ) it rotates to put the cockpit on top.


----------



## BionicGriff

EJ Heijnis said:


> I kind of like the asymmetrical designs, precisely because I don't immediately see a reason for it. It makes me feel like there are some alien design influences at work, addressing issues with hyperspace dynamics I couldn't possibly know about.  I like your explanation, too. Speaking specifically of the B-Wing, the bulk of the spacecraft is supposed to rotate around the cockpit, apparently to reduce inertial forces affecting the pilot during maneuvers (I'm unconvinced this would make a meaningful difference.) It's not actually asymmetrical in shape, because when it unfolds its wings ("Lock S-Foils in attack position." ) it rotates to put the cockpit on top.



As far as my interpreting the B-wing as asymmetrical, it seems like more often then not you see them flying sideways, as in your image above. You can see the pilot sitting upright, with the ship of to his right. My first thoughts with a symmetrical craft would have them central (like a TIE fighter) or above center (like an X-Wing or A-Wing), but I suppose it is still symmetrical on one plane, which plane just depends on the ships orientation thanks to the rotating cockpit.

I like your explanation though. It's no secret that human brains are pattern seeking, and we find things like symmetry pleasing and orderly. Take away that symmetry and it truly does give it a sense of alien or unknown origin.


----------



## BAYLOR

EJ Heijnis said:


> As far as Star Wars fighters go, there is no substitute for the X-Wing. That said, the first time I saw a B-Wing on the screen, I got as close to the TV as I could to see just how this awesome contraption was configured. I didn't get it straight in my head until I saw this image on a scale model box or promo art or some such:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the designer name sounds cool: Slayn & Korpil. Consider me slain.



Cool !


----------



## BAYLOR

They modified the Discovery a bit in the upcoming series . Its looks better.


----------



## Vladd67

A suggested reason for the Millennium Falcon's cockpit being to one side


----------



## Danny McG

Thought this was awesome as a kid


----------



## BAYLOR

dannymcg said:


> Thought this was awesome as a kid
> View attachment 38446



I like it !


----------



## reiver33

If you you're looking for asymmetrical inspiration...


----------



## BAYLOR

reiver33 said:


> View attachment 38451 If you you're looking for asymmetrical inspiration...



That plane must have been very difficult to fly.


----------



## Danny McG

dannymcg said:


> Thought this was awesome as a kid
> View attachment 38446



I messed up with this, TB1 was hypersonic and could reach anywhere on Earth from Tracy Island within one hour.
However it's Thunderbird 3 that was the spacecraft, so TB1 technically doesn't belong in this thread - but still a cool craft that every schoolkid wanted to pilot


----------



## Ursa major

Some of us preferred the really useful Thunderbird: Thunderbird 2 (also not a spaceship).


----------



## cyberpunkdreams

BAYLOR said:


> That plane must have been very difficult to fly.



I don't think it was too bad in fact:

Blohm & Voss BV 141 - Wikipedia


----------



## BAYLOR

I rather like the Orville


----------



## The Great Snook

BAYLOR said:


> I rather like the Orville



Redenbacher?


----------



## BAYLOR

I did like the ship in the 2016 film* Passengers *.


----------



## Eni6ma

I want the earth battle cruizer from the orville, way too cool!


----------



## Droflet

And if you like the really silly:


----------



## BAYLOR

Droflet said:


> And if you like the really silly:
> 
> View attachment 41802




I like this ship and all the other ships in the Starblazers universe.


----------



## Cathbad

A space anchor??


----------



## Ursa major

A clever captain of an enemy vessel would presumably approach with the red-painted part of the ship fully in view and thus away from the attentions of the guns (whatever sort they are) on the top of the grey painted part.


----------



## Eni6ma

Cathbad said:


> A space anchor??


So it can grab onto asteroids LOL!


----------



## Paul_C

dannymcg said:


> Thought this was awesome as a kid
> View attachment 38446


----------



## BAYLOR

Paul_C said:


>


Absolutely.


----------



## WaylanderToo

Paul_C said:


>




still do


----------



## logan_run

Wish they make one for real life..


----------



## reiver33

Well, the new reusable craft that can land vertically have that classic 50s vibe, just like T3. Getting there, getting there...


----------



## Eni6ma

Eni6ma said:


> I want the earth battle cruizer from the orville, way too cool!


----------



## Rodders

Okay, that is pretty cool.

Is the show any good?


----------



## Mouse

I see I'd already mentioned Moya, Starbug and Serenity uh... ages ago, but how about Talyn?


----------



## Eni6ma

Rodders said:


> Okay, that is pretty cool.
> 
> Is the show any good?


The quality of the episodes goes back and forth.


----------



## BAYLOR

Eni6ma said:


> View attachment 41886



Agreed , Orville has really cool ships !


----------



## BigBadBob141

Fireball XL5, I liked the way it took off.
However I bet behind the mountain where the launch track is build, there is a massive pile of burnt out rocket sledges.
Also the "Excalliber" from the failed Babylon 5 spin off was a nice looking ship.
P.S. Does Supercar count???
Apart from supersonic flight and travelling under water I'm sure in one episode it went into orbit.


----------



## Justin Swanton

The interstellar ship from Avatar. It managed to make an antimatter drive look cool and realistic at the same time:


----------



## logan_run

The ship from forbidden planet.


----------



## Droflet

You mean this one?


----------



## Joe Loomis

Lotor's fighter ship from the new Voltron.  The thing is fairly impractical but was fun to watch.


----------



## Droflet

Is this a game??


----------



## Joe Loomis

Droflet said:


> Is this a game??



Netflix.   Voltro Legendary Defender.  A new cartoon / Anime of something I grew up with.


----------



## REBerg

"Max" from _Flight of the Navigator_


----------



## BAYLOR

Droflet said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 42445



A true classic !


----------



## BigBadBob141

REF:REBerg.
Really nice ship, would love to own one of these!!!


----------



## REBerg

BigBadBob141 said:


> REF:REBerg.
> Really nice ship, would love to own one of these!!!


Compliance! (check the inventory of your local used spacecraft dealer )


----------



## BAYLOR

I have to admit , I did like the souped up Enterprise in the season finale of Star Trek Discovery.


----------



## BAYLOR

Justin Swanton said:


> The interstellar ship from Avatar. It managed to make an antimatter drive look cool and realistic at the same time:



In not a fan of Avatar. But I did like the ships.


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> "Max" from _Flight of the Navigator_



Aren't they doing a remake of this one?


----------



## REBerg

BAYLOR said:


> Aren't they doing a remake of this one?



Apparently so.

A FLIGHT OF THE NAVIGATOR Remake is Coming from LUCIFER Scribe | Nerdist


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> Apparently so.
> 
> A FLIGHT OF THE NAVIGATOR Remake is Coming from LUCIFER Scribe | Nerdist



Given who writing it. This remake has possibilities.


----------



## Cathbad

Yes... instead of new ideas, what we need is more and more remakes and sequels.


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> Yes... instead of new ideas, what we need is more and more remakes and sequels.



Unfortunately that's Hollywood formula for success and they are not about to change that approach until  they start to loose more money then they make.


----------



## REBerg

I would never have seen _Flight of the Navigator_ as a remake candidate.


----------



## BAYLOR

REBerg said:


> I would never have seen _Flight of the Navigator_ as a remake candidate.



It wasn't a big hit at the box office.


----------



## Cathbad

BAYLOR said:


> It wasn't a big hit at the box office.


I had to look that up.

I was quite surprised it only grossed $18m in USA box office.  I wasn't a big fan, but nearly everyone I knew loved it!  Ah, well.  Maybe a well-done remake _will_ bring them in!


----------



## BAYLOR

Cathbad said:


> I had to look that up.
> 
> I was quite surprised it only grossed $18m in USA box office.  I wasn't a big fan, but nearly everyone I knew loved it!  Ah, well.  Maybe a well-done remake _will_ bring them in!



I saw it years ago and like it . I would like to  see the people that did the new Plaet of the Apes films  remake this one.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Orville* has lot of interesting ships.


----------



## BAYLOR

The ships on Star Trek Discovery.


----------



## Daysman

Yup, I like the DISO shuttle craft... pretty much any Gerry Anderson space vehicle... the alien ship from Arrival was cool... the really understated folding space thing you see there and also in the rebooted Galactica... my favourite ship is the 'firefly' serenity...


----------



## Pemry Janes

I have to admit to having a soft spot for Goa'uld designs, they're ostentatious without straying into warhammer 40k extremes.


----------



## BAYLOR

Pemry Janes said:


> I have to admit to having a soft spot for Goa'uld designs, they're ostentatious without straying into warhammer 40k extremes.




I do like the gothic look of the Imperium of Man Spaceships.


----------



## psikeyhackr

USS Hermes - DownloadFree3D.com
					

This is my version of the USS Hermes from the movie “The Martian” enjoy… Download 3D models File File size...




					downloadfree3d.com
				




To be somewhat more realistic.


----------



## MikeAnderson

I always dug the _Normandy _from the Mass Effect series. That Zero Mass generator's a nifty little doodad.


----------



## tinkerdan

I Prefer the one from the angry red planet.


----------



## MikeAnderson

The Parliament Funkadelic Mothership...


----------



## Susan Boulton

I like the Rocinante, not sure why, but maybe it's because I feel The Expanse is one of the best adaptations of a book I have seen.


----------



## Droflet




----------



## Ian Fortytwo

The Heart of Gold from *The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. *Only Douglas could come up with this beauty.


----------



## CupofJoe

*Deep Space Nine* aka *Terok Nor*
While I think it's a horrible design of a space station and looks terribly dated internally [1980s Mall], for some reason I love the external look of the thing.


----------



## BAYLOR

tinkerdan said:


> I Prefer the one from the angry red planet.
> View attachment 57111



This is a very entertaining film .

 Somebody did an animated version of this film  set to some the music of the original Outer Limits.  The animation is surprisingly good.


----------



## -K2-

Don't forget the numerous versions of this wonder (though not in a movie, it was better than!)















Remember yet?  Yeah, I know... my mind is still a little fried too.

Does this help?






Naturally, Boston, Yes, ZZ-Top, Motown Chartbusters Vol.6, and others might take issue with that 

K2


----------



## CupofJoe

-K2- said:


> Don't forget the numerous versions of this wonder (though not in a movie, it was better than!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember yet?  Yeah, I know... my mind is still a little fried too.
> 
> Does this help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, Boston, Yes, ZZ-Top, Motown Chartbusters Vol.6, and others might take issue with that
> 
> K2


In the 70s I had a model of this hanging in my bedroom. I remember setting it alight when I discovered Punk... Oops!


----------



## BAYLOR

-K2- said:


> Don't forget the numerous versions of this wonder (though not in a movie, it was better than!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember yet?  Yeah, I know... my mind is still a little fried too.
> 
> Does this help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, Boston, Yes, ZZ-Top, Motown Chartbusters Vol.6, and others might take issue with that
> 
> K2



Definitely cool.


----------



## Lew Rockwell Fan

I didn't read through the 17 page, but I'm sure I'm not the first. Hands down:










						Serenity
					

Sturgeon's Law hits film a lot harder than it does text. To my mind, Firefly & Serenity are the only significant examples of SF done well in film. For reference, I'm a fan of Heinlein, Pournelle, Niven, Dean Ing, Doctorow, & T. J. Martinel, I think …




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Cydramech

In no specific order:

Talyn (Farscape)
Shadow Vessel (Babylon 5)
White Star (Babylon 5)
Warconda/Anaconda (Elite: Dangerous)
Daedalus (Stargate SG-1/Atlantis)
Wraith Hive Ship (Stargate SG1/Atlantis)
USCSS Nostromo (Alien/s)
XGP 15A-II "Outlaw Star" (Outlaw Star)

(If I had to pick one, it'd be the Warconda - that is, an Anaconda exclusively fit for war and nothing else. I quit playing Elite: Dangerous because I couldn't fly anything else once I lost my third baby. I can't count how many times I went anywhere in the galaxy and changed the tide of battle all by myself because of her, and flying anything else is a disappointment in comparison once you've learned to fly a Warconda.)


----------



## DLCroix

Captain Harlock's Arcadia, naturally.


----------



## BAYLOR

DLCroix said:


> Captain Harlock's Arcadia, naturally.



Absolutely !


----------



## Danny McG

Bick said:


> This:


I wonder what was depicted here?


----------



## Danny McG

This SF craft was on another site asking if anyone could identify, a sketch and also a photo from a club (I think they said in Manchester).
Lots of guesses but not identified ...





Anyone got a clue?
*Note*: I've been through all the images in this thread and have found nothing similar


----------



## BAYLOR

Danny McG said:


> This SF craft was on another site asking if anyone could identify, a sketch and also a photo from a club (I think they said in Manchester).
> Lots of guesses but not identified ...
> View attachment 67437View attachment 67438
> Anyone got a clue?
> *Note*: I've been through all the images in this thread and have found nothing similar




Interesting design.


----------



## -K2-

Danny McG said:


> This SF craft was on another site asking if anyone could identify, a sketch and also a photo from a club (I think they said in Manchester).
> Lots of guesses but not identified ...
> View attachment 67437View attachment 67438
> Anyone got a clue?
> *Note*: I've been through all the images in this thread and have found nothing similar



From Stackexchange: This model was specifically made for Fab Cafe and has been on exhibit since opening day.  Source: Friend of one of the owners. I tried emailing the cafe, but got no reply. Posted the image in a Facebook forum of special effects artists, and voila! 









						Spaceship from a film or show that is semi circular in shape with a section jutting out of the middle
					

I was out with friends last night and we went into a sci-fi bar where they have props and models all over the place. We had fun identifying all the ships, costumes and stuff, but one model had us s...




					scifi.stackexchange.com
				




K2


----------



## Matteo

Another vote for this.




Which this guy has made in Lego!! Blake's 7 Liberator

And this (which I used to own as a kid - no idea what happened to it... )


----------



## Justin Swanton

Another favourite of mine - the Terra Nova (my thumbnail image). I like it because it is the most viable manned Mars ship I have come across.


----------



## BAYLOR

Justin Swanton said:


> Another favourite of mine - the Terra Nova (my thumbnail image). I like it because it is the most viable manned Mars ship I have come across.
> 
> View attachment 68793



Definitely a cool design .


----------



## Bick

Danny McG said:


> I wonder what was depicted here?


I’m not sure I remember but perhaps the Valley Forge from Silent Running?


----------



## BAYLOR

Bick said:


> I’m not sure I remember but perhaps the Valley Forge from Silent Running?



I can't access the image for some reason but .  The film staring Bruce Dern was done in 1972 .   The Ships were very impressive and there were  3 robots Huey . Dewy and Louie.  Those very same ships were rescued in Battlestar Galactica as the fleets agroships.


----------



## -K2-

Bick said:


> I’m not sure I remember but perhaps the Valley Forge from Silent Running?



This?






K2


----------



## BAYLOR

-K2- said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K2



Yep ,* Silent Running ,   *those ships looked great in 1972 and even by todays special effects standards  , they still look pretty  good and they were  definitely  reused in in Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Vince W

BAYLOR said:


> Yep ,* Silent Running ,   *those ships looked great in 1972 and even by todays special effects standards  , they still look pretty  good and they were  definitely  reused in in Battlestar Galactica.


Not to mention The Starlost.


----------



## Bick

That Blake's 7 Liberator in Lego is amazing Matteo!

This is the Valley Forge in Lego! - 




Some people have a lot of spare time   I'm not saying too much spare time, but a lot of it, anyway!


----------



## Vince W

Bick said:


> That Blake's 7 Liberator in Lego is amazing Matteo!
> 
> This is the Valley Forge in Lego! -


That is incredible.


----------



## BAYLOR

Bick said:


> That Blake's 7 Liberator in Lego is amazing Matteo!
> 
> This is the Valley Forge in Lego! -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have a lot of spare time   I'm not saying too much spare time, but a lot of it, anyway!



That is damned impressive !


----------



## Bick

Hewy, lewy and dewy on the outside of the ship are great - a bit out of scale, but they look right.


----------



## Bick

Is the Death Star a ship?  If so, to continue the theme, someone with a lot of time for such things built the trench run:


----------



## Rodders

I adore that Valley Forge, Bick. I have to wonder how long that Death Star diorama must have taken to build. 

Lego is just the best toy.


----------



## BigBadBob141

As it could go from star system to star system under its own power then yes I think the Death Star could be classified as a ship!


----------



## BAYLOR

Bick said:


> Hewy, lewy and dewy on the outside of the ship are great - a bit out of scale, but they look right.



Those Robots were so cool .  Some  robot being designed in the here and now mirror  Hewy , Lewy and Dewy look and design.


----------



## Guttersnipe

The Bebop from Cowboy Bebop (anime).


----------



## BAYLOR

The film *When Worlds Collide  *1951 The Rocketship/ark ship . A very cool retro ship that even by standards . It still damned impressive !


----------



## Droflet

This one?


----------



## JJewel

Blake 7`s Liberator or Fireball XL5 from Firebal XL5, although I also have a fondness for the Eagles in Space 1999.

Damn, just looked back on this thread and I forgot Valley Forge, another classic....

I have 3 of the Interceptors from UFO (Dinky), several of them rebuilt and repainted as well as 4 Shado mobiles from the same serious, some of them also rebuilt and repainted. Anyone remember them?


----------



## JJewel




----------



## Droflet

Yep. All good additions to your collection. You know you've got it bad, right?


----------



## JJewel

Yup, always enjoyed the bulk of the Gerry Anderson stuff.

And the Dinky toys were from my youth, which once you get to a certain age you invariably return to.


----------



## Vince W

Did somebody mention Blake's 7?


----------



## Rodders

The Liberator was an unusual beauty and nothing like it has ever been seen since.


----------



## Astro Pen

This one. Basically because of the crew.


----------



## Rodders

Never seen that one before, Astro Pen. Where is it from?


----------



## JJewel

Rodders said:


> The Liberator was an unusual beauty and nothing like it has ever been seen since.


The show itself wasnt bad either, Avon and Villa were a great double team. And the Control room on the ship was just what I would have if I had my own spacecraft.


----------



## Rodders

I keep meaning to get the DVD box set and binge watch it.


----------



## Astro Pen

Rodders said:


> Never seen that one before, Astro Pen. Where is it from?


It was Barbarella's.
You have some catching up to do.


----------



## Vladd67

Rodders said:


> I keep meaning to get the DVD box set and binge watch it.


It's on Britbox at the moment


----------



## -K2-

Gotta have the varied Flash/esh Gordon ones:


























K2


----------



## reiver33

That last one is technically from Flesh Gordon, but I’ll let it slide...


----------



## JJewel

Flesh / Flash, basically the same except that one was powered by chickens that I remember?


----------



## -K2-

reiver33 said:


> That last one is technically from Flesh Gordon, but I’ll let it slide...



Re-read my post 

K2


----------



## BAYLOR

reiver33 said:


> That last one is technically from Flesh Gordon, but I’ll let it slide...



I don't think so.


----------



## Matteo

reiver33 said:


> That last one is technically from Flesh Gordon, but I’ll let it slide...


Oo err missus...


----------



## KGeo777

TIE Fighter
Klingon Battle Cruiser


----------



## AE35Unit

Enterprise, of course.
The ship in Farscape is cool, but far cooler for me was the ship in Lexx


----------



## JJewel

It would be easier to set up a discussion on worst ship surely, their are so many cool starships out there.


----------



## -K2-

Did we miss these ones?

Lest we forget...
















K2


----------



## Droflet

K2, what's the middle image?? I must have been on Rigel when this came out.


----------



## Droflet

KGeo777 said:


> TIE Fighter
> Klingon Battle Cruiser



You mean these?:


----------



## -K2-

Droflet said:


> K2, what's the middle image?? I must have been on Rigel when this came out.



It's the ship from the 1960s TV series _My Favorite Martian_.






K2


----------



## -K2-

Who remembers MGP-1A and 1B, of the _Elinor M_ ?







K2


----------



## KGeo777

Droflet said:


> You mean these?:
> 
> View attachment 70188
> 
> View attachment 70189


erm no I was thinking about the pre Apocalypse Now versions. I had mercifully erased those from memory


----------



## Droflet

-K2- said:


> It's the ship from the 1960s TV series _My Favorite Martian_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K2



Wow. Mongo impressed.


----------



## JJewel

Its a good looking ship that must be said, not convinced on the martian though


----------



## AE35Unit

-K2- said:


> Did we miss these ones?
> 
> Lest we forget...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K2


I only see one ship, Fantastic Voyage?


----------



## Droflet

There are three. Lost in Space, My Favorite Martian (I think the one you are seeing) and Planet of the Apes.


----------



## JJewel

Only one on my screen?


----------



## Droflet

Did you click to expand??


----------



## JJewel

Yes, I worked that out thanks, no matter, obviously they are offensive images and have been removed because of the young children.

You sir should not be putting filth on this site!


----------



## -K2-

-K2- said:


> Who remembers MGP-1A and 1B, of the _Elinor M_ ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K2




Here's a couple other hints on this one... I'll show both 1B and 1A:












(hint...read the card text    )

K2


----------



## Droflet

Yeah, and poor young Batman didn't make it. I have this one my library and will see it again, soon.


----------



## JJewel

I can see once more! I was blind and now I see all three images!!

Its a miracle I tell you!


----------



## Droflet




----------



## AE35Unit

Droflet said:


> Did you click to expand??


There is nothing to click to expand in that post. I see this:


----------



## -K2-

AE35Unit said:


> There is nothing to click to expand in that post. I see this:
> View attachment 70210



Perhaps the images are blocked on Jupiter. Here are others of them that might work:

1960's _Lost in Space_, Jupiter 2:











_Planet of the Apes_, Icarus:







Here's another from the _Lost in Space_ series, The Derelict:


















K2


----------



## BAYLOR

AE35Unit said:


> There is nothing to click to expand in that post. I see this:
> View attachment 70210



*My Favoite Martian  *


----------



## AE35Unit

BAYLOR said:


> *My Favoite Martian  *


Is that supposed to be a link? Its just bold text...


----------



## JJewel

At least it is BOLD! you can always admire the BOLD!


----------



## Elckerlyc

From the German SF serie Raumpatrouille Orion - 1966


----------



## AE35Unit

JJewel said:


> At least it is BOLD! you can always admire the BOLD!


Indeed one must boldly go


----------



## Vince W

I don't think it's been mentioned yet, but the gunstar from *The Last Starfigher*.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> I don't think it's been mentioned yet, but the gunstar from *The Last Starfigher*.



The Gun Star From the *Last Star Fighter  .  *Armed with the one of sci-fi cinemas greatest ultimate weapons of of last resort Death Blossom !


----------



## Rodders

Great choice, Vince.


----------



## AE35Unit

What about the sleek silvery ship in Flight of the Navigator!


----------



## JJewel

yeh the shapeshifter one, pretty basic though.


----------



## JJewel

How about these two?

And please note, unlike some people the images are attached 

We have Space Pirate Harlocks ship with the skull on the front and the Yamato.


----------



## Pyan

Don't know whether this has been posted before - but if you haven't seen it, it's well worth 12½ minutes of your time...


----------



## BigBadBob141

Amazing, it's surprising just how big the ISS is, it might end up like the station in the film Valerian And The City Of A Thousand Planets if they keep adding bits on!


----------



## Pyan

Or V'Ger...


----------



## Astro Pen

Natch as soon as I visit this page google youtube comes up with this suggestion, (Despite privacy settings)


----------



## BAYLOR

Elckerlyc said:


> View attachment 70236
> 
> From the German SF serie Raumpatrouille Orion - 1966



Ive seen clips of that show . It looked quite interesting.


----------



## BigBadBob141

There is a whole series of these on You Tube, fictional aircraft, land vehicles, monsters ect, well worth a watch.


----------



## BAYLOR

StarBlazers .  The White Comet itself and their many ships.


----------



## BAYLOR

Sador' s ship in *Battle Beyond the Stars.*


----------



## Rodders

Love me a spaceship, Baylor. I've been playing Jedi: Fallen Order and have become quite attached to the Stinger Mantis (the protagonist space ship in the game.) 




I think the "Sail" gives it quite an elegant look, not too unlike a yacht. The engine pod beneath the ship rotates to the side when landed. A weird looking ship, but a nice design.


----------



## psikeyhackr

-K2- said:


> Did we miss these ones?
> 
> Lest we forget...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K2


My Favorite Martian!

Jeez, I haven't seen or thought about that in decades.  Am I right? Childhood programming!

If you had asked me what it looked like I would have had no idea. But as soon as I saw it...click!


----------



## reiver33

This has probably been done before, but...


----------



## JunkMonkey

If we can expand this to comics...

I've always loved the simple elegance of the moonship from the  Tin Tin books





or Valérian and Laureline’s wonderful astronef, the XB982


----------



## Jo Zebedee

JunkMonkey said:


> If we can expand this to comics...
> 
> I've always loved the simple elegance of the moonship from the  Tin Tin books
> 
> View attachment 78907
> 
> or Valérian and Laureline’s wonderful astronef, the XB982
> 
> View attachment 78908



Not forgetting Button Moon’s!


----------



## BAYLOR

JunkMonkey said:


> If we can expand this to comics...
> 
> I've always loved the simple elegance of the moonship from the  Tin Tin books
> 
> View attachment 78907
> 
> or Valérian and Laureline’s wonderful astronef, the XB982
> 
> View attachment 78908



Cool !


----------



## reiver33

"I've always loved the simple elegance of the moonship from the Tin Tin books"

As now used by E Musk Esq.


----------



## Ursa major

reiver33 said:


> "I've always loved the simple elegance of the moonship from the Tin Tin books"
> 
> As now used by E Musk Esq.View attachment 78922


But it's not really the same as the Tin-Tin rocket. For one thing, it looks like it's covered in _aluminium_ foil....


----------



## BAYLOR

reiver33 said:


> "I've always loved the simple elegance of the moonship from the Tin Tin books"
> 
> As now used by E Musk Esq.View attachment 78922



It's kind of nifty looking.


----------



## paranoid marvin

reiver33 said:


> "I've always loved the simple elegance of the moonship from the Tin Tin books"
> 
> As now used by E Musk Esq.View attachment 78922



It looks like it's been made out of a huge bottle of Fairy Liquid..

And it seems like they've got The Stig to drive it?


----------



## JunkMonkey

I saw a couple of Nasa Pics of Artemis landings and possible follow ups the other day .  One of them showed the SpaceX lander in the 'possibles'  



and thought OMG! Chesney Bonstell was right!





(Maybe the 21st century *will *look I imagined it in my childhood!)


----------



## Mon0Zer0

BAYLOR said:


> Sador' s ship in *Battle Beyond the Stars.*



I loved Nel! Production design on that was very Heavy Metal.






Also love the vyper's and cylon fighters from the original BSG.

The Odyssey from Ulysses 31






The Liberator

Bomber-X






Commander Makara's ship










I love the Discovery One from 2001.

Syd Mead's Sulaco is also ace!






Dr.Gel's ship from Space Dandy makes me Lol:


----------



## Mon0Zer0

Also the USS Cygnus:


----------



## AE35Unit

Mon0Zer0 said:


> I loved Nel! Production design on that was very Heavy Metal.


Ah so that's the name of the film with that weird lumpy ship!


----------



## BAYLOR

AE35Unit said:


> Ah so that's the name of the film with that weird lumpy ship!



I loved the ship in Battle beyond the stars .  Sador's ship was one the ship's in the fleet in Battlestar Galactica .


----------



## BAYLOR

Mon0Zer0 said:


> Also the USS Cygnus:



If Jules Verse had conceived a giant  a Space ship. That's what it would  look like


----------



## AE35Unit

Y'all know my favourite ship...


----------



## Mon0Zer0

BAYLOR said:


> I loved the ship in Battle beyond the stars .  Sador's ship was one the ship's in the fleet in Battlestar Galactica .



I didn't know that! was it the celestra?


----------



## AE35Unit

BAYLOR said:


> I loved the ship in Battle beyond the stars .  Sador's ship was one the ship's in the fleet in Battlestar Galactica .


I always thought it looked...feminine...


----------



## BAYLOR

Mon0Zer0 said:


> I didn't know that! was it the celestra?



It looks like but they added too it for the film .   Sador's ship also reused  up in *Space Raiders* and another B Movie film 

The film story was based loosely on Kurosawa's *The Seven Samurai *


----------



## psikeyhackr

The funny thing is I remember how weird looking I thought the Enterprise was in 1966.


----------



## Mon0Zer0

BAYLOR said:


> It looks like but they added too it for the film .   Sador's ship also reused  up in *Space Raiders* and another B Movie film
> 
> The film story was based loosely on Kurosawa's *The Seven Samurai *



It looks like Space Raiders lifted the entire VFX shots from Battle beyond the stars, and the music too (parts of which were re-used for wrath of Khan). I loved that music!

I vaguely remember Space Raiders as a kid - in my brain it's all mushed together with* Adventures in the Forbidden Zone*, *Krull*, and, strangely *Hell comes to Frogtown!*


----------



## paranoid marvin

BAYLOR said:


> I loved the ship in Battle beyond the stars .  Sador's ship was one the ship's in the fleet in Battlestar Galactica .



Yes and his 'thing' about taking parts of defeated victims and grafting them onto his own I think was unique.


----------



## BAYLOR

Mon0Zer0 said:


> It looks like Space Raiders lifted the entire VFX shots from Battle beyond the stars, and the music too (parts of which were re-used for wrath of Khan). I loved that music!
> 
> I vaguely remember Space Raiders as a kid - in my brain it's all mushed together with* Adventures in the Forbidden Zone*, *Krull*, and, strangely *Hell comes to Frogtown!*



In the case of the music , not at all a surprise since James Horner  did mural score  for *Wrath of Khan* too.

Other interesting reuse use of props . Do rmeber the Domed Agro ships  Battlestar Galactica and Galactica 1980 ?  Those ships  were in the 1972 science fiction  film  *Silent Runnin*g  staring Bruce  Dern.   I don't know if they were reused in other films tv shows byword that.


----------



## JunkMonkey

BAYLOR said:


> In the case of the music , not at all a surprise since James Horner  did mural score  for *Wrath of Khan* too.
> 
> Other interesting reuse use of props . Do rmeber the Domed Agro ships  Battlestar Galactica and Galactica 1980 ?  Those ships  were in the 1972 science fiction  film  *Silent Runnin*g  staring Bruce  Dern.   I don't know if they were reused in other films tv shows byword that.



Shots of the Valley Forge were used in promo stuff for the ill-fated _Starlost _TV show but Douglas Trumbull was involved in setting that up so I guess that was legit.  The oddest use of them I know of was shots of the domes separating used in  the American dubbed re-edited version of _Spermula_ - which turned a particularly weird arty French soft core porno into an SF invasion comedy.

By the purest coincidence the _Valley Forge _was referenced in the episode of_ Andromeda _(season 2 episode 3) which I watched with my son twenty minutes ago. It's a small universe.


----------



## AE35Unit

psikeyhackr said:


> The funny thing is I remember how weird looking I thought the Enterprise was in 1966.


It looks even cooler upside down


----------



## REBerg




----------



## Vince W

I prefer this resource for size comparisons.

Jeff Russell's STARSHIP DIMENSIONS


----------



## Don

_Red Planet_'s _Mars-1_:






_Passenger_'s _Avalon_:


----------



## AE35Unit

The ship from Space 1999. Watched a couple of episodes recently on the Horror Channel (of course)
Not seen it since I was a kid. Back then I loved that ship!


----------



## Venusian Broon

AE35Unit said:


> The ship from Space 1999. Watched a couple of episodes recently on the Horror Channel (of course)
> Not seen it since I was a kid. Back then I loved that ship!
> 
> View attachment 80924



Dinky had a fantastic metal model of this ship. I had one in the late 70s:





You could also get ('cause I had one as well!) the 'Hawk' as a plastic model which, all I remember was that they appeared in one episode.

Still a great 'upgrade' on the Eagle:


----------



## BAYLOR

Venusian Broon said:


> Dinky had a fantastic metal model of this ship. I had one in the late 70s:
> 
> View attachment 80926
> 
> You could also get ('cause I had one as well!) the 'Hawk' as a plastic model which, all I remember was that they appeared in one episode.
> 
> Still a great 'upgrade' on the Eagle:
> 
> View attachment 80928



And the Mark 9 Hawk .


----------



## Vince W

The Eagle transport is one of my all time favourite sf ships. Completely utilitarian and dead sexy at the same time.


----------



## AE35Unit

Venusian Broon said:


> Dinky had a fantastic metal model of this ship. I had one in the late 70s:
> 
> View attachment 80926
> 
> You could also get ('cause I had one as well!) the 'Hawk' as a plastic model which, all I remember was that they appeared in one episode.
> 
> Still a great 'upgrade' on the Eagle:
> 
> View attachment 80928


Oh cool


----------



## Rodders

Venusian Broom, Sixteen12 do a nice line of metal eagle ships which includes a decent reproduction of the Dinky Eagles. One of my favourite memories is running around on Christmas day with my Transporter and Freighter. Alas, i tripped and broke one of the landing feet. Still, they were my toys for a couple of years after that. 

In another thread, someone posted their Sci-Fi hates as spaceships with aerodynamic styling in space. Personally, I must confess that i do have a preference for a more aesthetic design.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> The Eagle transport is one of my all time favourite sf ships. Completely utilitarian and dead sexy at the same time.



I wonder if it would possible to build an actual working ship like the Eagle  or the Mark 9 Hawk ?


----------



## BigBadBob141

It's possible that Space 1999 Eagle might work, of course you could only use it a vacuum, which means you could redesign the life/control pod at the front, no need for aerodynamics.


----------



## Vince W

You need the aerodynamics to give it at least a cursory predatory look.


----------



## REBerg

*New contender: Foundation interstellar jump ship*


----------



## psikeyhackr

Ships didn't jump in the original books. They just went.


----------



## Vince W

REBerg said:


> View attachment 82384
> 
> *New contender: Foundation interstellar jump ship*
> 
> View attachment 82385​


It does look good but I couldn't help but see similarities to the Homeworld ship.


----------



## reiver33

I saw it more as reminiscent of the Ori from Stargate


----------



## REBerg

The physical appearance of the ship didn't impress me as much as its operation. It fires up about halfway through this clip.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> It does look good but I couldn't help but see similarities to the Homeworld ship.



Definitely a cool looking  ship !


----------



## BigBadBob141

Has anybody mentioned the United Planets space cruiser C-57D from the film "Forbidden Planet", one of my favorite films,  have a look at my icon, great looking ship.
But to be honest with all the crew onboard I think it would be a little bit cramped to live in!


----------



## BAYLOR

BigBadBob141 said:


> Has anybody mentioned the United Planets space cruiser C-57D from the film "Forbidden Planet", one of my favorite films,  have a look at my icon, great looking ship.
> But to be honest with all the crew onboard I think it would be a little bit cramped to live in!



It still looks cool. It did and,  some props from the that film , including Robbie the Robot  did cameos is several  episodes  of Rod Serling's *The Twilight Zone.*


----------



## BAYLOR

The Ships in Star Trek Picard.


----------



## AE35Unit

BAYLOR said:


> The Ships in Star Trek Picard.


Stargazer looks so cool!


----------



## AE35Unit

It seems to me that in any sci fi show the enemy's ships always look way cooler. 
Currently watching Stargate SG1. Their ship, the X303 Prometheus is ugly as sin. But the Goauld's ships look amazing, especially the little death gliders.


----------



## JunkMonkey

AE35Unit said:


> It seems to me that in any sci fi show the enemy's ships always look way cooler.
> Currently watching Stargate SG1. Their ship, the X303 Prometheus is ugly as sin. But the Goauld's ships look amazing, especially the little death gliders.



 To be fair the Ancients (or whoever the Goa'uld  stole stuff from) did have a several thousand year head start.  The Prometheus was knocked up in an underground bunker from bits and pieces the Asgard were willing to share.


----------



## CupofJoe

JunkMonkey said:


> To be fair the Ancients (or whoever the Goa'uld  stole stuff from) did have a several thousand year head start.  The Prometheus was knocked up in an underground bunker from bits and pieces the Asgard were willing to share.


For me, it look graceless and functional. It looks like a space ship that people that designed Aircraft Carriers and Submarines, would design.... With Asgard Tech thrown in... Perfect!


----------



## Justin Swanton

Still my favourite.


----------



## Ursa major

CupofJoe said:


> It looks like a space ship that people that designed Aircraft Carriers and Submarines, would design



Probably because those _were_ the people who designed the _Prometheus_. Who else was around who might have been able to design it (other than the Asgard)?


----------



## redzwritez

I like some of the ships from Blake's 7 but that might be just be nostalgia. The Liberator, the main ship they're on and use, was one of the first space ships I saw that didn't look like a rocket or flying saucer. I knew it was a spaceship the second I saw it but it was so unique. At least, seven year old me thought so.


----------



## AE35Unit

Justin Swanton said:


> Still my favourite.


What's that from?


----------



## Justin Swanton

AE35Unit said:


> What's that from?


Hint: the biggest grossing SF movie of all time.


----------



## Ursa major

redzwritez said:


> was one of the first space ships I saw that didn't look like a rocket or flying saucer


I don't recall seeing anything like it in the TV series, but the comic (TV21) stories about *Fireball XL5* had (in the mid-1960s) a strange Earth ship that looked as if it was based on a notional cube that had been stretched in one dimension, with tubes along the twelve (notional) edges, with a sphere at each of the 8 corners, each of which contained a manned (ray?) gun of some sort. (Think of two two-rail bathroom radiator/towel rails linked by four extra pipes to create a frame.)

Anyway, that's how I remember it. I have no idea what propelled it (and if I did know, I can't recall it now). But perhaps it wasn't a ship at all, but some kind of tiny space station/weapons platform.


----------



## AE35Unit

Justin Swanton said:


> Hint: the biggest grossing SF movie of all time.


No idea, Star Wars, Empire strikes Back?


----------



## psikeyhackr

AE35Unit said:


> No idea, Star Wars, Empire strikes Back?


Avatar

Star Wars is Space Fantasy not SF.

LOL. SF elitist snobs tolerate no disagreement.


----------



## Justin Swanton

AE35Unit said:


> No idea, Star Wars, Empire strikes Back?


Avatar. The antimatter-powered starship that uses unobtanium as a means of magnetically containing its antimatter fuel. Those huge spheres house the antimatter. The big red things are radiation panels designed to shed the heat generated by matter-antimatter annihilation. The two engines behind the radiation panels pull the rest of the ship forwards. The design is very well conceived. Real hard SF in fact. ;-)


----------



## Robert Zwilling

Enterprise NCC 1701A. It's a big old hot rod and does things that probably can't be done, but looks good doing it.


----------



## psikeyhackr

Robert Zwilling said:


> Enterprise NCC 1701A. It's a big old hot rod and does things that probably can't be done, but looks good doing it.



How many different 1701-As are there?

I have seen at least 3 that all look different.


----------



## paranoid marvin

Anyone else have the Star Bird and Intruder spaceship toys when they were kids? They looked and played awesome. You could even play games with mates with them, as they were light light gun toys registering 'hits'. As you tilted them (climbing and descending), the sounds their engines made would change and they would flash and make a sound when firing their lasers. Very cool toys, and in many ways more fun (and far less expensive) than SW toys.


----------



## Mr Cairo

Hmmm Favorite ships ....

Ok so the Liberator, The Eagle Landing craft, Serenity, Galactica (original), Starbug, Imperial Destroyer and Thunderbird 4


EDIT > Oh and the Cygnus from Black Hole and the Event Horizon from ermm Event Horizon


----------



## BAYLOR

Mr Cairo said:


> Hmmm Favorite ships ....
> 
> Ok so the Liberator, The Eagle Landing craft, Serenity, Galactica (original), Starbug, Imperial Destroyer and Thunderbird 4
> 
> 
> EDIT > Oh and the Cygnus from Black Hole and the Event Horizon from ermm Event Horizon



All terrific ships .


----------



## Mr Cairo

BAYLOR said:


> All terrific ships .



Yeah all of then have a moment in my geek life

The Liberator was the first "never seen anything like that in a spaceship design before" just instantly iconic

The Eagle was the first I ever thought could be a genuine workman spaceship this is something a bricklayer would use

Serenity ... I wanted to live on this ship TBH still do

Galactica I loved the music I loved the ship

Starbug Fun Fun Fun in the Sun sun sun great show great ship

Imperial Destroyer Its 1977 I am 10 years old with my Dad in the swansea odeon the lights go down that Lucas arts music sting and then this bohemoth just keeps flowing across te screen ... 10 year old mind blown

Thunderbird 4 I wanted  to pilot that thing

The Cygnus the Black Hole was my very first VHS

Event Horiszon just a cool cool horror I mean Hellraiser in space

I love them all


----------



## Mr Cairo

Had quite a few beers BTW


----------



## worldofmutes

I have a confession guys.
Never seen the big sf films. Hehe… it’s my shame. 

But I like Prometheus. 

Let’s all get on my room on instasync and watch SF flicks together. I’ll supply the intermissions.


----------



## Ursa major

Thunderbird 4 was an undersea craft (one that was launched down rails from one of Thunderbird 2's pods. (I had a Corgi** Thunderbird 2 that came with a Thunderbird 4 inside its pod.)

Thunderbird 3 was the space-going craft.


** - I _think_ it was the Corgi T2: quite small and heavy (as it was made of metal). I wonder where it is now.


----------



## BAYLOR

I like the version of Enterprises in* Strange new Worlds*


----------



## Le Panda du Mal

I'm a big fan of flying saucers in general... Earth Versus, Forbidden Planet, Dalek Invasion of Earth, etc. Also V-2 inspired rocket ships. I like the original Star Trek Enterprise design, and also the Klingon Bird of Prey. Blake's 7 Liberator. Moya and Talyn from Farscape. TIE interceptors from Star Wars. The Cygnus from the Black Hole.


----------



## paeng

The _Last Starfighter_ Gunstar and the _Star Trek_ Scimitar:


----------



## BAYLOR

I did like the Farragut in *Star Trek Strange New Worlds*.


----------



## BAYLOR

The Ships in the series  *Dark Matter*


----------



## Rodders

paranoid marvin said:


> Anyone else have the Star Bird and Intruder spaceship toys when they were kids? They looked and played awesome. You could even play games with mates with them, as they were light light gun toys registering 'hits'. As you tilted them (climbing and descending), the sounds their engines made would change and they would flash and make a sound when firing their lasers. Very cool toys, and in many ways more fun (and far less expensive) than SW toys.


Ha ha! I have those three in my loft. There was also the Star Bird: Avenger. (same as the Star Bird, but different stickers.


----------



## bretbernhoft

The USS Voyager from Star Trek is one of my favorites.


----------



## BAYLOR

bretbernhoft said:


> The USS Voyager from Star Trek is one of my favorites.



Also the deadly  Krenum  ship in *Year in Hell part 1 and 2*.


----------



## psikeyhackr

bretbernhoft said:


> The USS Voyager from Star Trek is one of my favorites.


Yeah, starships should be able to land on a planet if it is technologically possible.


----------



## Joey

the millenium falcon, obviously


----------



## Rodders

I enjoy the Star Trek aesthetic where all the ships follow a similar design template, but my favourite is the TMT style ships.


----------



## AE35Unit

bretbernhoft said:


> The USS Voyager from Star Trek is one of my favorites.


Ah, the toilet seat...


----------



## AE35Unit

psikeyhackr said:


> Yeah, starships should be able to land on a planet if it is technologically possible.


Otherwise there's no point in it being streamlined


----------

